# Support Israel?  Yes or no?



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Do you believe it is important to support Israel with our prayers, our time, our resources?  Are you in favor of standing by those who are allies to America and blessing them as they have blessed us?  Weeping with a nation who is under attack and remembering that they wept with us on 9/11?   I support Israel and believe she should be supported by the American people.  How about you?  Do you believe in supporting Israel or no?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 25, 2015)

As with everything else, it's not as easy as a yes or no answer. That kind of gross simplification helps no one. 

I support Israel in some things, like attempts to achieve peace. 

I do not support Israel in attempts to perpetuate a meaningless conflict over things that are lies to begin with. Like who's god can beat up their god.

As a great saying goes, "A thing is not necessarily true because men have died for it."


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> As with everything else, it's not as easy as a yes or no answer. That kind of gross simplification helps no one.
> 
> I support Israel in some things, like attempts to achieve peace.
> 
> ...



So you are telling us is that you do not believe that Israel has a right to exist or to defend herself?    If so, then vote no. You don't support Israel, Delta.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > As with everything else, it's not as easy as a yes or no answer. That kind of gross simplification helps no one.
> ...



Should read more or watch more tv.

"The phrase "you're either with us, or against us" and similar variations are used to depict situations as being polarized and to force witnesses, bystanders, or others unaligned with some form of pre-existing conflict to either become allies of the speaking party or lose favor. The implied consequence of not joining the team effort is to be deemed an enemy. Since 2001, the phrase has mostly been linked with former President Bush and his War on Terror."
You're either with us, or against us - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## guno (Oct 25, 2015)

Israel for the Jews , the goyim don't matter


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



When it comes to God and Israel?  You're either with Him or against Him.  There are no grey areas, Delta.  As for you?  You say you were Jewish?  Esau sold his birthright for more than you did.  Just so you know......


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 25, 2015)

I support Israel a hundred pct.
Countries that fight against Israel are all in some kind of chaos
Maybe a clue into  some of America's problems


----------



## Swagger (Oct 25, 2015)

guno said:


> Israel for the Jews , the goyim don't matter



Those camps in Eastern Europe are still there, you know.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Do you believe it is important to support Israel with our prayers, our time, our resources?  Are you in favor of standing by those who are allies to America and blessing them as they have blessed us?  Weeping with a nation who is under attack and remembering that they wept with us on 9/11?   I support Israel and believe she should be supported by the American people.  How about you?  Do you believe in supporting Israel or no?


Israel is not the victims, they are the perpetrators.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> When it comes to God and Israel?  You're either with Him or against Him.  There are no grey areas, Delta.  As for you?  You say you were Jewish?  Esau sold his birthright for more than you did.  Just so you know......


There is no God _and_ Israel.

God does not side with a bunch of arrogant assholes, running around acting like their shit don't stink.

God does not side with those treating an entire population of people like garbage.

God does not side with those standing around this little boy yelling,
_*"Die! Die! Die!"*_


----------



## guno (Oct 25, 2015)

Swagger said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Israel for the Jews , the goyim don't matter
> ...


I smell pork stench


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Do you believe it is important to support Israel with our prayers, our time, our resources?  Are you in favor of standing by those who are allies to America and blessing them as they have blessed us?  Weeping with a nation who is under attack and remembering that they wept with us on 9/11?   I support Israel and believe she should be supported by the American people.  How about you?  Do you believe in supporting Israel or no?


You believe it because your bible tells you to. Please explain briefly what the bible says. What does the prophesy say again?

The other reason is their location. We need Israel in the middle East. Just like we need turkey more than Greece. This I get.

But I don't always agree with Israel. The mess with the Palestinians and won't give them their own state.


----------



## Swagger (Oct 25, 2015)

guno said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



You'll be smelling Zyklon-B if you're not careful.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to God and Israel?  You're either with Him or against Him.  There are no grey areas, Delta.  As for you?  You say you were Jewish?  Esau sold his birthright for more than you did.  Just so you know......
> ...


But its all in the two books ancient Jews wrote.

Maybe Jews do run the world. The got the banks. Maybe they're behind Christianity. They actually own the Vatican. They certainly got the born again hooked huh? Says to protect and defend them no matter what.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to God and Israel?  You're either with Him or against Him.  There are no grey areas, Delta.  As for you?  You say you were Jewish?  Esau sold his birthright for more than you did.  Just so you know......
> ...


Ever think maybe the Jews that created the spinoff religion we now call Christianity put the protect Jews clause in there?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 25, 2015)

_"stand with..."_

To what extent? What does that question mean?

Why doesn't Israel "stand with " the US? We are Israel's ally but they are not ours. 

Jeremiah Like everything else you post about, you're a non-thinking fanatic on this subject.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> _"stand with..."_
> 
> To what extent? What does that question mean?
> 
> ...



While I am passionate about Israel, I am not non-thinking on the subject. I have thought about it a great deal and have asked a simple question in the OP, Luddly.  Do you believe it is right to stand by those who stand by you?  It's a very simple question, Luddly.  Do not overthink it.  It's very simple. Yes or no.  Pick one.   Or don't.    Your choice.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



No.  I haven't.   The fact that you have does not surprise me, Sealybobo, because you are not a believer (yet).


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



The Jews do not run the world.  The Jews do not have the banks.  The Jews do not own the Vatican.  The Jews did not "hook" the born again.  Buy a Bible and read it, Sealy.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Swagger said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



Do not do this on my thread, Swagger.  Leave Guno alone.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe it is important to support Israel with our prayers, our time, our resources?  Are you in favor of standing by those who are allies to America and blessing them as they have blessed us?  Weeping with a nation who is under attack and remembering that they wept with us on 9/11?   I support Israel and believe she should be supported by the American people.  How about you?  Do you believe in supporting Israel or no?
> ...



If you believe Israel has a right to exist and to defend herself?  Vote yes, Sealy.   It's very simple.   Speaking up for Israel _is _an example of support for Israel.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2015)

Bible Gateway passage: Ezekiel 38-39 - New American Standard Bible

7 “nations to theits people were brought out from the nations, and they are Q)" data-cr="#cen-NASB-21434Q" style="box-sizing: border-box; font-size: 0.625em; line-height: 22px; position: relative; vertical-align: top; top: 0px;">living securely, all of them.9 You will go up, you will come R)" data-cr="#cen-NASB-21435R" style="box-sizing: border-box; font-size: 0.625em; line-height: 22px; position: relative; vertical-align: top; top: 0px;">like a storm; you will be like a S)" data-cr="#cen-NASB-21435S" style="box-sizing: border-box; font-size: 0.625em; line-height: 22px; position: relative; vertical-align: top; top: 0px;">cloud covering the land, you and all your troops, and many peoples with you.”

14 “Therefore prophesy, son of man, and say to Gog, ‘Thus says the Lord God, “On that day when My people Israel are AB)" data-cr="#cen-NASB-21440AB" style="box-sizing: border-box; font-size: 0.625em; line-height: 22px; position: relative; vertical-align: top; top: 0px;">living securely, will you not know _it_?15 AC)" data-cr="#cen-NASB-21441AC" style="box-sizing: border-box; font-size: 0.625em; line-height: 22px; position: relative; vertical-align: top; top: 0px;">You will come from your place out of the remote parts of the north, you and many peoples with you, all of them riding on horses, a great assembly and a mighty army;16 and you will come up against My people Israel like a cloud to cover the land. It shall come about in the last days that I will bring you against My land, so that the nations may AD)" data-cr="#cen-NASB-21442AD" style="box-sizing: border-box; font-size: 0.625em; line-height: 22px; position: relative; vertical-align: top; top: 0px;">know Me when I am AE)" data-cr="#cen-NASB-21442AE" style="box-sizing: border-box; font-size: 0.625em; line-height: 22px; position: relative; vertical-align: top; top: 0px;">sanctified through you before their eyes, O Gog.”

11 “On that day I will give Gog a burial ground there in Israel, the valley of those who pass by east of the sea, and it will block off those who would pass by. So they will bury Gog there with all his horde, and they will call _it_ the valley of Hamon-gog.12 For seven months the house of Israel will be burying them in order to to their set up a marker by it until the buriers have buried it in the valley of Hamon-gog.16 And even _the_ name of _the_ city will be Hamonah. So they will cleanse the land.”’


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2015)

The question is............will gog be Russia.......or will it be Turkey..............

Given Turkey's stance via Erogan................or whatever that POS's name is...........he wants to get an alliance with the other Muslim Countries and wipe Israel off the map.  Just as Iran does, and the others.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > _"stand with..."_
> ...



No Jeri, its not simple. 

When someone cherry picks what they'll reply to, I know they're hiding from it. Here's the rest of what I wrote.

+++
_"stand with..."_

To what extent? What does that question mean?

Why doesn't Israel "stand with " the US? We are Israel's ally but they are not ours.
++++

Okay ... 

I say of course we should stand with our allies but I believe they should stand with us as well. 

I believe we should stand with Israel to the exact same extent as Israel stands with us. Would you agree with that? Or do you believe we should continue to give them money and weapons while they give us nothing in return?

Netanyahu has been very clear that he "stands with " America only to the extent of what will do to further his agenda. 

Now do you get my point?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe it is important to support Israel with our prayers, our time, our resources?  Are you in favor of standing by those who are allies to America and blessing them as they have blessed us?  Weeping with a nation who is under attack and remembering that they wept with us on 9/11?   I support Israel and believe she should be supported by the American people.  How about you?  Do you believe in supporting Israel or no?
> ...


ya, and Sam Kinnison was responsible for his own death


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > _"stand with..."_
> ...


Explain to Luddly how Israel stands with us.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


If I want to know what the Bible says I'll ask you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> The question is............will gog be Russia.......or will it be Turkey..............
> 
> Given Turkey's stance via Erogan................or whatever that POS's name is...........he wants to get an alliance with the other Muslim Countries and wipe Israel off the map.  Just as Iran does, and the others.



I believe Gog and Magog speaks of the leader of that time (whose name means prince) and the nation is he is ruler over - Russia.  Interesting that the name Vladimir?  Means Prince.   There is another Vladimir who is very popular with the Russians.  His name is Vladimir Zhirinovsky.  If it were not Putin it could be Zhirinovsky.  Or another Vladimir in the future.  Time will tell.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 25, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


now I better understand why you dems hand out huge amounts of money to your plebes


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Which nation sent a plane full of supplies to the victims of Super Storm Sandy?  Only one nation.  Think hard.  Was it Britain?  Saudi Arabia?  Australia?  Japan?  China?  No, no, no, no, and no again. Was it Russia?  Was it Taiwan?  Was it Malaysia, South Korea or Kenya?  No, no, no, no and no again.   Was it Germany, was it Italy?  Was it the Vatican?  No, no, and definitely not.  Who sent that plane full of supplies?

*ISRAEL.*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Here is another thought for you......

One day?  We'll all stand before God and give an account for our lives and on that day?  I believe it is quite likely the LORD will remind some folks here about their words concerning Israel!  Yes.  I believe some of you who from a good conscience have voted for Israel, spoken up for Israel will be quite surprised when the Lord commends you for having spoken on her behalf. Because He knows that by the worlds standards it isn't the "popular thing to do".... yet you've done it.  Without any expectation of reward.  And so God will openly reward you in that day.

Then there will be some of you here who believe you're A-OK with God and even doing His will by condemning Israel and cursing the Jews!  At least one has gone as far as to threaten a Jew here that the camps are still open in Europe!   Does that person know that the Jew he threatened has family members he lost during the Holocaust?  I wonder.  Well, in any case, there is a day when we shall all give an account for our words and actions and that would include whether or not we blessed the Jews and blessed Israel.  

With that in mind?  It's an important poll.  Perhaps more important than many of you realize.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


One plane? For all we've done for them?

That's worth one misscle. What else you got?

We probably have them that plane. They better bring us some motsa balls.

So we have to look the other way now no matter what?


----------



## Indofred (Oct 25, 2015)

Israel has brought nothing but death, misery and taxes to Americans.
Fuck them.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Here is another thought for you......
> 
> One day?  We'll all stand before God and give an account for our lives and on that day?  I believe it is quite likely the LORD will remind some folks here about their words concerning Israel!  Yes.  I believe some of you who from a good conscience have voted for Israel, spoken up for Israel will be quite surprised when the Lord commends you for having spoken on her behalf. Because He knows that by the worlds standards it isn't the "popular thing to do".... yet you've done it.  Without any expectation of reward.  And so God will openly reward you in that day.
> 
> ...


Add " thou must stand with Israel " to the commandments. Did Jesus say to?


----------



## Indofred (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> there is a day when we shall all give an account for our words and actions and that would include whether or not we blessed the Jews and blessed Israel.



What about American Christians?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



It's more than anyone else did and that was my point.  They did plenty.  Israel has been our closest ally since May 14th, 1948 when she was reborn and once again became a nation.  

Before then and even from the beginnings of our own nation - it was the Jewish people who provided the finances to pull us through Valley Forge - we would have perished had it not been for Haym Solomon and the Jews who contributed their wealth to feed, cloth and send ammo to Washington and his men at Valley Forge (who were freezing to death, mind you).  Today the money they donated (and were never repaid for) would be approximately the equivalent of perhaps 1 million dollars.  What is the compound interest on 1 million dollars for approximately 200 plus years?  What do we owe Haym Solomon's ancestors?  3 Trillion?  5 Trillion?  He never asked to be repaid but if we were to repay them?  We haven't even scratched the surface yet.  Okay?  Not even the surface.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Here is another thought for you......
> 
> One day?  We'll all stand before God and give an account for our lives and on that day?  I believe it is quite likely the LORD will remind some folks here about their words concerning Israel!  Yes.  I believe some of you who from a good conscience have voted for Israel, spoken up for Israel will be quite surprised when the Lord commends you for having spoken on her behalf. Because He knows that by the worlds standards it isn't the "popular thing to do".... yet you've done it.  Without any expectation of reward.  And so God will openly reward you in that day.
> 
> ...


I heard a preacher say if we saw ourselves the way the lord sees us we'd be disgusted.

You saying you want me to say to God after all the fornicating and blasphemy and lies all the other sins all humans have, according to your preachers, you want me to bring up and say to God, " at least I stood with the Jews who killed your son"?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > there is a day when we shall all give an account for our words and actions and that would include whether or not we blessed the Jews and blessed Israel.
> ...



*EVERYONE.  *


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




But that's not what your poll asks.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Do you know who is the federal reserve? Haym Solomons relatives. Trust me, Jews don't do nothing for nothing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another thought for you......
> ...



If you are a fornicator, a blasphemer or a liar and have not repented of those sins and turned from them?  If you have not accepted Christ as your Savior and today live holy unto Him?  You will go to hell when you die.  

It's turn or burn.  That is what you need to decide.  Where will you spend eternity.  God said he would bless those who blessed Israel and curse those who cursed Israel.  He didn't say he'd ignore anyone's sin in exchange for supporting Israel. If you love God?  You'll keep His commandments.  And if you don't?  You won't.


----------



## Kondor3 (Oct 25, 2015)

Support Israel?

Yes - of course.

As do most Americans.

After 2000 years of servitude and Dhmmi status and pogroms and slaughter, the Jews finally re-discovered their balls 67 years ago, and decided to take back their Mothership.

Helluva comeback story...

Bouncing back from an extreme underdog position and the brink of extinction..._Courage_... _Determination_... _Intelligence_... _Muscle_..._Heart_... a Full House.

Losers who turn themselves into winners are almost always preferable to under-performers who run like rabbits and hide behind the skirts of their women and children.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Sure it is.  Do you believe it is right to support Israel?  It's a straightforward question.  Yes or no will be sufficient.  If you find it too difficult a question to answer then perhaps the problem is with your heart and not the poll, Luddly.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Here's a partial list -

Iran offers to help cities devastated by Hurricane Sandy
Russia sending aid to Hurricane Sandy victims
Hurricane Sandy Relief Fund
Toronto offers aid to New York as Eastern Seaboard cleans up Sandy's mess 
France offers aid, solidarity to storm-hit US 
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/01/w...team-to-hurricane-stricken-new-york.html?_r=0 
Maritime crews cross the border to help Hurricane Sandy victims | CTV Atlantic News
Even a wanted suspected Terrorist offered (the U.S. declined of course): 
U.S. turns down Sandy aid from wanted Pakistani militant


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




You forgot to call him "wicked". 

"turn or burn" ... that's what ISIL says too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Everyone has a right to exist and defend themselves. 

You asked whether or not individual posters support Israel in that effort. 

Two different questions. 

Do you believe what I just said? That everyone has a right to exist and defend themselves.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 25, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



People of all nationalities don't do nothing for nothing.

There. Fixed it for you.


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 25, 2015)

Swagger said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Israel for the Jews , the goyim don't matter
> ...


......and the ovens are as new(never been used)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



No, it isn't.  Israel has a right to exist and defend herself.  Either you believe that is true or you don't.  If you want to discuss something else make a thread about it, Luddly.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Likkmee said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Off topic.  Address the OP or make your own thread.


----------



## fanger (Oct 25, 2015)

*“A lot of the stories in the Old Testament are in fact plagiarized material, particularly from the rich mythical heritage of the Sumerians – the inventors of writing. The story of Noah and the flood story, thecreation of man out of clay, Cain and Abel, the gardens of Eden, the tree of knowledge, creation of Eve from Adams rib, and numerous other myths, like the throwing of Moses after he was born in the river, are all but stories found recorded on Sumerian clay tablets dating 5000 years back in time”
Hebrew Bible: Plagiarized Mythology and Defaced Monotheism    |  SHOAH*


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Do Israel s enemies have the right to defend themselves? Depends on who's court you're in.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2015)

I STAND WITH ISRAEL..........DO YOU? | Page 43 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




Since you have changed the subject from "Support Israel?" to "Israel has a right to exist and defend itself" ... 

Answer my question -

Do you believe what I just said? That everyone has a right to exist and defend themselves.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 25, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> ya, and Sam Kinnison was responsible for his own death


No he wasn't.

He was hit by a drunk on highway 89.  It was a head-on collision.

There were no drugs or alcohol in his body at the time of the collision.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > ya, and Sam Kinnison was responsible for his own death
> ...


It was  sarcasm, cuz I didn't  agree with you post.  Settle down.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 25, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> It was  sarcasm, cuz I didn't  agree with you post.  Settle down.


I don't know if I can?  I'm on my 3rd beer this morning.


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You are incredibly ignorant.
International response to Hurricane Katrina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > It was  sarcasm, cuz I didn't  agree with you post.  Settle down.
> ...


LOL


----------



## Coyote (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > _"stand with..."_
> ...



How can one answer a poll like you gave, in a simple yes or no format like that?  Reality doesn't fit within those parameters.

Do you support Israel no matter what Israel does?  That is lunacy.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Let me quote the OP as it is written.  Hold on, Coyote..........

here it is: 

Do you believe it is important to support Israel with our prayers, our time, our resources? Are you in favor of standing by those who are allies to America and blessing them as they have blessed us? Weeping with a nation who is under attack and remembering that they wept with us on 9/11? I support Israel and believe she should be supported by the American people. How about you? Do you believe in supporting Israel or no?

Very simple question.  Yes or no.  Which is it?


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 25, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...


Clearly that's what the poll means. For the op there is no separation between the political state of Israel and the Jewish people. Further, the OP believes her God requires unwavering support of that state for some reason


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Did you read the thread before responding?  My example was Super Storm Sandy.  First one to respond while the others promised?  They never delivered on that promise.  Israel showed up and showed out.  Ignorant?  I think not.  I believe you had better look up the story on Israel and Super Storm Sandy.


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


You are simply ignorant. Israel was not the only nation to respond


----------



## Coyote (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



I read the OP:



> Do you believe it is important to support Israel with our prayers, our time, our resources? Are you in favor of standing by those who are allies to America and blessing them as they have blessed us? Weeping with a nation who is under attack and remembering that they wept with us on 9/11? I support Israel and believe she should be supported by the American people. How about you? Do you believe in supporting Israel or no?



But again, it's not a simple yes or no.

The reasons behind the attacks matter.  The Occupation matters.  All of these go into whether or not I "support Israel".

I weep for the Palestinians who are under attack living on an unjust regime.  I weep for the ordinary Israeli citizens who are in a very frightening and tense situation.  I do not weep for the governments who are doing little to calm these tensions and instead, are inflamming them and fanning fear.

There is no yes or no.  I support justice - but that can't be put into a simple yes or no format.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



That is the Jewish State of Israel, Ogillim, and the Jewish people have been quite generous in opening Israel to others to visit, to be guests, even to live.  But to be clear - Israel AND Jerusalem (all of it) belong to the Jewish people.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hmmmm    Stand with the We will wipe Israel off the Face of the Earth...........Death to Israel and America crowd...............................or

Stand with Israel.................

Hmmmmmm

I'll stand with Israel........................Pretty simple question and answer.


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Israel was far from the only nation to send assistance for sandy victims


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 25, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe it is important to support Israel with our prayers, our time, our resources?  Are you in favor of standing by those who are allies to America and blessing them as they have blessed us?  Weeping with a nation who is under attack and remembering that they wept with us on 9/11?   I support Israel and believe she should be supported by the American people.  How about you?  Do you believe in supporting Israel or no?
> ...







 So says Obergefrieter dildo really the commandant of Auschwitz 5


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 25, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Hmmmm    Stand with the We will wipe Israel off the Face of the Earth...........Death to Israel and America crowd...............................or
> 
> Stand with Israel.................
> 
> ...


That is not the choice


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I feel great compassion for the Arab people living there too.  They have been used as political pawns for far too long.   But what has that got to do with Israel?  Nothing.  They are not the ones who have put these people in such a predicament.  Indeed the Israeli's were the ones who offered to get them out of it even from the beginning but peace and a new place to live were not accepted.  Because the promise from the beginning has been to stay put and we'll drive the Jews into the Med. Sea.   Sad but true.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...






 And who was the first to put feet on the ground and send aid, the same with most of the worlds disasters Israel was there first. After the volunteers from the nations involved who train every week just in case, I know I did it for long enough.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Israel was the first nation to respond and I do recall other nations promising to help but I never saw any news reports that they did follow through.  Who followed through and how much money, aid was received?  Post your sources please (with a link).


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm    Stand with the We will wipe Israel off the Face of the Earth...........Death to Israel and America crowd...............................or
> ...






 Yes it is when you look at the facts..................................Part of that is actually written into the palestinians charter and the Palestinians trot it out every month.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Thank you, that is my point, Phoenall.  What I recall is that some nations promised to send aid (after Israel had already delivered aid to the USA for SuperStorm Sandy) and then there was a problem with following through. Did they ever or was it just words to make the news with?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 25, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...







 Any different to asking do you support Palestine.....................even though you know they are terrorist's and/or terrorist supporters and call for the death of Jews all the time.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm    Stand with the We will wipe Israel off the Face of the Earth...........Death to Israel and America crowd...............................or
> ...


Stand or Support.............now you want to play word games..............The question was support not Stand.....

Give me a freaking break..............If Israel ever loses they will slaughter every man woman and child............Defeat is not an option.........and neither is playing nice when the whole region wants you dead.......

If you want to complain that the pali's bring rocks and knives to a gun fight and get smoked that is your perrogative......................Just don't expect me to stand with you in that opinion.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...






 No that is just your interpretation of the request because you believe that every Jews says that God gave them the land.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



It's no different than a poll asking if you support Palestine - yes or no.  It's impossible to frame it that way and give a meaningful answer.  Do I support their right to fight the occupation and have their own state?  Yes.  Do I support their targeting of civilians? No.  Do I support their targeting of military?  Yes, it's their right.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 25, 2015)

Absolutely yes.

If I was POTUS right now I would pull all of pur troops out of the ME stop all subsidies and payments to any country in the ME. Take half of theiney saved from that and give that to Israel. I'd tell them to kick ass and call us when you are finished.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


And when they target the IDF and get killed in the process....................who's side are you on?


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Link has been given. Israel was not the only, and not the first


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Jeremiah, is the modern state of israel given to jews from god? In other words do they have a divine right to that land?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Absolutely.  Israel has a history over 4,000 years old.  The people of Israel were exiled from their nation for a time - more than once but this is it.  They are home for good this time.  There is only one point of view and that is God's.   Read the Scriptures.  

As for differing opinions on this thread?  That is not surprising.  Not everyone sees things the same.  We have people who believe in God, people do not believe in God, people who are slowly being persuaded as to the existence and goodness of God. Interesting bit of information for the readers here -   The common denominator with every Muslim conversion to Christ is that they realized after their conversion that Israel belongs to the Jews and that God has opened wide the door to invite all to become grafted into the family of Abraham!  Through Jesus Christ we can become part of the family of God.  There was a time when salvation was only to the Jew but today?  Through the Jew salvation has come (see John Chapter 4) and is available to one and all.  That is the good news. 

God loves the Arab people, desires to save all who would come to His Son and wishes that none would perish.  That is the love of God to a lost and dying world.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Ogillim, I didn't see the news story link you say you posted but here is a story on who helped during SuperStorm Sandy:
Hurricane Sandy Sarcasm - Op-Eds - Arutz Sheva

Published: Tuesday, December 18, 2012 8:23 AM

*Arutz Sheva Readers*

The Sandy disaster: Thanks to all the countries who helped

Guess the media and the government forgot to mention that? Just another reason we need to END foreign aid to most countries that we currently give BILLIONS to while we pile up the debt and pass it along to our children.

We think it is highly appropriate at this time of the year that we send THANKS to all of the countries that have reciprocated for our help with their disasters, misgivings, social turmoil and poverty by returning the favor.....by sending the United States of America monetary and physical help when Sandy ravaged our East Coast leaving death, homelessness, destruction and pure disaster.

Listed below are the names of the countries and worldwide organizations that gave us gracious assistance.

Please help me in thanking these entities by passing on this email so people from all over America can join in and THANK our friends and neighbors.....to whom we have given BILLIONS!

Here they are, listed:

1. Israel

2.

3.

4.

5.

And that rated one headline and article by Karen Levy of the Israel News Agency. Look for it in your mainsream media:
*Israel Flying Aid Gives Food, Generators, Gas To Hurricane Sandy New York, New Jersey Victims*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Israel was also first to respond to the Haiti Disaster. Did I mention that before?  I am now... 

Israel Humanitarian Aid Organizations Give Food, Generators, Gas To Hurricane Sandy New York, New Jersey Victims

_*By Karen Levy
Israel News Agency*_

New York, NY --- November 4, 2012 ... Israel Flying Aid, the Israeli global humanitarian organization which was first to land in Haiti following the 2010 earthquake, has been distributing large supplies of gas to hospitals, food, batteries and generators to Hurricane Sandy victims.

"We have many years of disaster relief experience," said Israel Flying Aid North American Operations Manager Moti Kahana.
"Israel Flying Aid, in having Israelis on the ground here in New York and New Jersey, have made Israel the only foreign nation to provide humanitarian assistance to the US during this disaster. We are working in coordination with FEMA, local police, the American Red Cross and Jewish communities in New York, New Jersey and Connecticut."

Kahana said that most of the efforts had been donated by Israelis living in the US and this enabled gas to be distributed to hospitals in New York and New Jersey.

Israel Flying Aid is one of several Israeli organizations that operate under IsraAid.

Since its creation in 2001, IsraAID has coordinated and facilitated aid programs all over the world, notably: relief to cyclone victims in Myanmar, long term aid programs for starving communities in Malawi, rehabilitation and relief in South East Asia following the devastating tsunami, psycho-social programs for Darfur refugees on the Chad-Sudan border, and aid to Somali war refugees in Kenya, as well as many more.

Joel Leyden, who served as an Israel Humanitarian Aid Operations and Communications Specialist with the IFA in Haiti, has been working with several US governmental, Jewish and Israeli organizations including the Greater Hartford Jewish Community to distribute both food and generators on Long Island.

"We had a convoy of food and generators move out of the Greater Hartford area early yesterday morning," said Leyden.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Ever heard of Isra aid?  

Donors and Partners | IsraAID


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2015)

We support Israel.............absolutely..........

Hey IDF............where do you want these smart bombs..................3000 of them.






Special delivery.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2015)

We helped them with this too.............

David’s Sling Adds to Israel’s Air Defense


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> We support Israel.............absolutely..........
> 
> Hey IDF............where do you want these smart bombs..................3000 of them.
> 
> ...



I believe what Israel needs more than anything else is for nations such as Germany, Russia, America, Britain to stay out of their politics and stop trying to force them to abide by the road map to destruction.  Israel should be able to defend herself as any other nation should be free to defend themselves.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > We support Israel.............absolutely..........
> ...


The U.S has been in their corner for a long time now...............Both financial and military aid..........We have challenged the UN with Veto's of their propositions against Israel as well...........Even now, under Obama who has openly ditched them........the money and military equipment still goes there............

And I agree with it.


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Ogillim, I didn't see the news story link you say you posted but here is a story on who helped during SuperStorm Sandy:
> Hurricane Sandy Sarcasm - Op-Eds - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Published: Tuesday, December 18, 2012 8:23 AM
> ...





Luddly Neddite said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Those didn't count?
I know Wikipedia isn't always reliable, but are you saying all that information about the assistance offered by other nations is false?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Ogillim, I didn't see the news story link you say you posted but here is a story on who helped during SuperStorm Sandy:
> ...



With Wikipedia?  Anything is possible because anyone can change what is written on that site.  On the other hand, I know that the first reports were Israel was the first nation to respond with a plane load of supplies.  That Wikipedia would leave that out does not surprise me in the least.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Ogillim, I didn't see the news story link you say you posted but here is a story on who helped during SuperStorm Sandy:
> ...



That is why I asked you for a news article link - source - something reliable - this is a news story about how no one from Europe offered any monetary help while a couple of other nations promised aid there are no stories that I have found to confirm they followed through and of course they made sure to leave out Israel being the only one to respond, to respond first and to follow through!

From Europe, A Muted Hurricane Sandy Response

But beyond press chatter, price swings, and political prognostication, the European reaction to the storm has been limited. Some private charities have stepped up. For example, the British Red Cross has launched a Hurricane Sandy Appeal to raise funds for relief efforts. But no European government has yet committed money for American aid.

Last Sunday, as the storm killed 59 people in the Caribbean, the European Union offered condolences "to the people of Haiti, Cuba, Jamaica, the Dominican Republic and the Bahamas," and said that the "EU stands ready to provide support in the recovery efforts." The EU offered similar condolences to the "American people" on Tuesday and commended FEMA's response, but did not offer recovery support.

Laurent Fabius, the French foreign minister, wrote, "I want to express my wholehearted solidarity with the American people ... France remains at the U.S. authorities' disposal to provide any and all assistance they deem necessary." Other nations that have officially expressed condolences include Pakistan, Colombia, South Korea, Nicaragua, China, Ukraine, Israel, Armenia, and Albania. The nation of Iran, with which the United States has no formal diplomatic relations, has offered to send an emergency aid team to New York City. The city of Toronto has offered New York City aid. And the Japanese-based Toyota corporation will donate $1 million to the American Red Cross to aid in relief efforts. The economic cost of the storm is likely to hit $50 billion.

_____________
So Iran offered an emergency aid team but no report one ever arrived - Toronto offered aid - no follow up story and Toyota offered 1 million dollars to the American Red Cross.  That was it. Israel was by far the greatest responder but she is left out of this story because after all.......it's Israel.  Get the picture yet?


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Le


Jeremiah said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Russian humanitarian aid given out to Sandy's victims in US


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Thank you.  This is the first I have seen of it.  I appreciate your taking the time to get this article for me.  Thank you again.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Israel was also first to respond to the Haiti Disaster. Did I mention that before?  I am now...
> 
> Israel Humanitarian Aid Organizations Give Food, Generators, Gas To Hurricane Sandy New York, New Jersey Victims
> 
> ...


Israel blocked aid from Gaza to Haiti. What was that about?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Israel was also first to respond to the Haiti Disaster. Did I mention that before?  I am now...
> ...



I'm not sure, P F Tinmore. Get the link to the news story so that we can take a look at it.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Oh geese, if it is not Israeli propaganda, you don't know anything about it.

You need to broaden your scope.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



So you do not have an article or any source to back up this claim that Israel blocked aid from Gaza to Haiti?  I didn't know that Gaza was in a position to send aid to anyone, Tinmore.  I thought they were the recipient of aid.  Not the giver.  Am I mistaken?  Post your source and link so we can have a look!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

I searched Google and I do not see any story about Gaza sending aid to Haiti and Israel blocking that aid, Tinmore.  What I found was this - Israel did a great job in sending aid to Haiti and there is a comment on this link about not one of the 57 Islamic nations offering any aid to Haiti.  Looks like once again Israel was the main help to a nation in dire trouble. 

Have a look:

Talkbacks Praise for Israeli mission in Haiti: 'Only ones operating'  | News Ynet


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Gaza collects Haiti aid, says it was similarly shaken by Israel

Israel's PR exploitation of Haiti aid

"Humanity cannot be divided": Gaza shows solidarity with Haiti


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 25, 2015)

Gaza is a victim of Hamas though.  NOT ISRAEL.  How could their plight be blamed on Israel?  They would not even be living in Gaza if Israel had not evicted her own people and given them that land, Tinmore!  Do you realize that?!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Gaza is a victim of Hamas though.  NOT ISRAEL.  How could their plight be blamed on Israel?  They would not even be living in Gaza if Israel had not evicted her own people and given them that land, Tinmore!  Do you realize that?!


More Israeli bullshit.

The problems with Gaza precedes Hamas by decades.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Gaza is a victim of Hamas though.  NOT ISRAEL.  How could their plight be blamed on Israel?  They would not even be living in Gaza if Israel had not evicted her own people and given them that land, Tinmore!  Do you realize that?!



Returning stolen property does not imply "giving".


----------



## Coyote (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Gaza is a victim of Hamas though.  NOT ISRAEL.  How could their plight be blamed on Israel?  They would not even be living in Gaza if Israel had not evicted her own people and given them that land, Tinmore!  Do you realize that?!



It wasn't Israel's to give.


----------



## Desperado (Oct 25, 2015)

Israeli is not our friend, Israeli does what is best for Israel, We support them with billions in foreign and military aid and get nothing in return.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 25, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> We helped them with this too.............
> 
> David’s Sling Adds to Israel’s Air Defense


Actually, under current Israeli law, David would be sent to prison for throwing stones.


----------



## Indofred (Oct 25, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> They did plenty. Israel has been our closest ally since May 14th, 1948 when she was reborn and once again became a nation.



Not at all.
In fact free of charge US arms shipments to Israel started in the 1970s, and Israel has pretended to be America's friend ever since.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 26, 2015)

"Support Israel? Yes or no?

This fails as a false dilemma fallacy.


----------



## Challenger (Oct 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Utter drivel, you've not even read your own history books. It was French money for a start, had nothing at all to do with Valley Forge and in modern dollars the amount calculated at approximately $16,870,212.74 despite his requests, the U.S. never paid up and he died in poverty.  

Zionist Israel was France's closest ally until 1956.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Do you believe it is important to support Israel with our prayers, our time, our resources?  Are you in favor of standing by those who are allies to America and blessing them as they have blessed us?  Weeping with a nation who is under attack and remembering that they wept with us on 9/11?   I support Israel and believe she should be supported by the American people.  How about you?  Do you believe in supporting Israel or no?


You know what? No I don't stand with Israel. You know why? Because they insisted the Iraq war was the right thing to do. So from 2003 to the end of the Bush presidency Israel was a major problem for America they kept us in that quagmire in Iraq remember Joe Lieberman he was a turncoat and traitor to the Democrats not because his state wanted to invade Iraq but because he was loyal to Israel so Israel got us in a lot of trouble and supported that dumbass George Bush so no I don't stand with Israel and I'd prefer they not stand with us.

Same way I don't stand with George Bush.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Ogillim, I didn't see the news story link you say you posted but here is a story on who helped during SuperStorm Sandy:
> ...







 Is that like all the aid offered by other countries to the Palestinians that never materialised, and somehow it was Israel's fault that it was never sent.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Israel was also first to respond to the Haiti Disaster. Did I mention that before?  I am now...
> ...









 LINK ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe it is important to support Israel with our prayers, our time, our resources?  Are you in favor of standing by those who are allies to America and blessing them as they have blessed us?  Weeping with a nation who is under attack and remembering that they wept with us on 9/11?   I support Israel and believe she should be supported by the American people.  How about you?  Do you believe in supporting Israel or no?
> ...






 So what about the other gulf war then from 1990, or didn't that happen in your fantasy world.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 In other words you cant find any evidence so you are now deflecting and back pedaling to get out of the hole.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...








 No mention of any aid being blocked in the first link..............

 the other two are islamonazi propaganda outlets that never have another source of their reports. so we can discount those. So no actual refusal by Israel other than that in your fantasy world.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Gaza is a victim of Hamas though.  NOT ISRAEL.  How could their plight be blamed on Israel?  They would not even be living in Gaza if Israel had not evicted her own people and given them that land, Tinmore!  Do you realize that?!
> ...






 Like what ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Gaza is a victim of Hamas though.  NOT ISRAEL.  How could their plight be blamed on Israel?  They would not even be living in Gaza if Israel had not evicted her own people and given them that land, Tinmore!  Do you realize that?!
> ...







 And it was Egypt that stole it in 1949.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Gaza is a victim of Hamas though.  NOT ISRAEL.  How could their plight be blamed on Israel?  They would not even be living in Gaza if Israel had not evicted her own people and given them that land, Tinmore!  Do you realize that?!
> ...






 It wasn't Egypt's to take and imprison the population either was it, and when Israel occupied gaza in 1967 they released the prisoners and built them schools, homes, mosques, hospitals and surgeries.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Israeli is not our friend, Israeli does what is best for Israel, We support them with billions in foreign and military aid and get nothing in return.







 Apart from employed defence workers, cheap medicines, cheap medical instruments, cheap medical supplies and free defence research work. Must be worth $10 trillion every year at the very least.

 Another Jew hater that did not do any research


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 26, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > They did plenty. Israel has been our closest ally since May 14th, 1948 when she was reborn and once again became a nation.
> ...







 Apart from the interest on the loans, the buying of only American goods with the money and the money laundering to beat monopoly laws. To say nothing of the defence industry research that Israel does, the cut price medical equipment and the medical breakthroughs that they share with the US.

Another Jew hater that has not done the research


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




That's a nice deflection but it doesn't alter the facts - Gaza did not belong to Israel.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It did before Sharon gave it away.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



That was the turning point I believe.  Because the people could have had such a wonderful future had they only accepted those gifts from the Israelis.  Instead they were told to destroy the homes that were built for them, all the blessings given them by the Jews and to wait instead for the opportunity to drive the Jews into the sea. If the people were not in dire straits it would not have been convincing to the world that there was any lack or need.  There was an agenda and this is why I say that these people have been kept captive by their own leaders for far too long.  They have been used as political pawns.  What has happened to them is very troubling.  VERY.

And one day when the veil is removed?  We'll see the Vatican was behind it all.  From the very beginning.  What a day that will be, eh?


----------



## montelatici (Oct 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Gaza never "belonged" to Israel.


Jeremiah said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



How can you steal something from someone and then call giving it back a gift?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



No, it was legally "Occupied Territory".  It wasn't Sharon's to give away.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 26, 2015)

Swagger said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Israel for the Jews , the goyim don't matter
> ...



And you're overly kind, they're all yours.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

It's humerous watching people trying to define a thief as "generous" because he chose to give back some of what he stole.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It was the moment they were stupid enough to give it away by starting a war impossible for them to win.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Nah, nothing was given away...even stupidity doesn't equal that


----------



## Lipush (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> It's humerous watching people trying to define a thief as "generous" because he chose to give back some of what he stole.



It hilarious how you think I should give back something that I gained fair and square. Tell me, genius, if someone pounces at me with a knife, I snatch the knife away while defending myself, the other one cries, "Hey, my momma inherited that knife, give if back." and of course I do...because it's fair. I mean, it is. who cares if I'm gonna be stabbed with it.

That's just how things work in a world of stupid.


----------



## Swagger (Oct 26, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Who are you trying to fool, Lipush? If it weren't for American and European "aid", the Muslims would've reduced Israel to dust years ago.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Why should I give away something I gained in a fair battle, battled that I was never after, that was forced on me? 

That's a deep question.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 26, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





Billo_Really said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to God and Israel?  You're either with Him or against Him.  There are no grey areas, Delta.  As for you?  You say you were Jewish?  Esau sold his birthright for more than you did.  Just so you know......
> ...



The boy stabbed another.

God is with those people who called out for him to die, but didn't act physically to do justice on his body, like any normal person would have done.

They were given their own personal heaven just by holding back their instinct to finish him off, that little weasel.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 26, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Do you believe it is important to support Israel with our prayers, our time, our resources?  Are you in favor of standing by those who are allies to America and blessing them as they have blessed us?  Weeping with a nation who is under attack and remembering that they wept with us on 9/11?   I support Israel and believe she should be supported by the American people.  How about you?  Do you believe in supporting Israel or no?


Of course I support Israel.  Opponents of them (including one in my own family) are deranged by propaganda that calls Israel an occupier. Nonsense!  Before Hamas started firing rockets at Israel, there wasn't a single Israeli in Gaza, and who ever said this land belonged to the Palestinans, or any Muslim group ?  

Muslims have been in existence for 1400 years.  Jews lived on this land for centuries B.C.  Not only is Israel (all of it) properly Jewish land, so is almost the whole Middle East, which only is Muslim because of the uncivilized, barbaric savages calling themselves Muslims, who rampaged across the continent, slaughtering people, like ISIS is doing now.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Indeed.  It's a question covered by international law so we don't have to think too deeply


----------



## Swagger (Oct 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe it is important to support Israel with our prayers, our time, our resources?  Are you in favor of standing by those who are allies to America and blessing them as they have blessed us?  Weeping with a nation who is under attack and remembering that they wept with us on 9/11?   I support Israel and believe she should be supported by the American people.  How about you?  Do you believe in supporting Israel or no?
> ...



Palestine was British territory before Irgun scum started biting the hand that saved and fed them. Imperial forces marched on the Nazis, freed the Jews and saved them from leaky ships they took to what is now called Israel. How were we thanked? Kidnappings, terrorism and, ultimately, the King David Hotel bombing. We didn't hang enough of the ungrateful bastards.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > It's humerous watching people trying to define a thief as "generous" because he chose to give back some of what he stole.
> ...



Tell me genius, why is it the civilized world doesn't go along with that spoiled child logic?  Where in international law does it say to the victor go the spoils?  These are agreements Israel is party to as well.  It did not belong to Israel - there was no generosity in giving it back.  Look up the definition "Occupied Territory".


----------



## Lipush (Oct 26, 2015)

Why doesn't the civilized world follow that logic? because the civilized world is not the Middle East. In here, the more "humanity" and "charity" you show, the more they see it as weakness and attack you. Welcome to our neighborhood.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


----------



## Lipush (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



International law is irrelevant in the Israeli Palestinian conflict. Actually, it's relevant when you can tell only Israel to follow it, but the fact that Palestinians run over babies and stab the elderly and launch rocket at the pregnant doesn't have to be treated by international law.


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 26, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Why doesn't the civilized world follow that logic? because the civilized world is not the Middle East. In here, the more "humanity" and "charity" you show, the more they see it as weakness and attack you. Welcome to our neighborhood.


So the rules are different if israel is involved. Seems to be a common answer for israel apologists


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Why doesn't the civilized world follow that logic? because the civilized world is not the Middle East. In here, the more "humanity" and "charity" you show, the more they see it as weakness and attack you. Welcome to our neighborhood.



Pfft.  That's a convenient excuse for Israel to hold and expand on land it never had any intention of giving back from the beginning.  Be honest and call it what it is - theft.  Don't pretend there is anything more noble than that.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't the civilized world follow that logic? because the civilized world is not the Middle East. In here, the more "humanity" and "charity" you show, the more they see it as weakness and attack you. Welcome to our neighborhood.
> ...



The rules are different when Israel is involved because the world made it that way. Israel is allowed to only be attacked but never properly defend itself. It's not Israel who came up with this equation.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Oh bull.  Israel benefits from International Law and there entire state derived from it.  They use it when it suits them and cry victim when it doesn't.  Stop pretending the Occupied Territories are anything BUT Occupied Territories and be honest for a change.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't the civilized world follow that logic? because the civilized world is not the Middle East. In here, the more "humanity" and "charity" you show, the more they see it as weakness and attack you. Welcome to our neighborhood.
> ...



In order for it to be theft, there needs to be an actual entity from which this was stolen. Look at the west bank, for instant. To who it beloged? Palestine? rubbish, of course, as there was never an actual state called Palestine. Jordan? nah ah, as Jordan itself occupied it illegaly, starting from 48. So if I didn't take it from any actual owner, since there was no owner of this, how can you call me a thief?


----------



## Lipush (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Take a look and respond


----------



## protectionist (Oct 26, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Palestine was British territory before Irgun scum started biting the hand that saved and fed them. Imperial forces marched on the Nazis, freed the Jews and saved them from leaky ships they took to what is now called Israel. How were we thanked? Kidnappings, terrorism and, ultimately, the King David Hotel bombing. We didn't hang enough of the ungrateful bastards.


There is one solution to the problem of Hamas (and the Palestinans who elected them)  >> 

*100% EXTERMINATION.*


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

nnn


Lipush said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...




Oh please.  It's always Israel the poor victim of the rest of the world.  They have their share of responsibility for the problems in that region too, it's not just the Palestinians.


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 26, 2015)

Lipush said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Israel isn't allowed to 'properly defend itself?'

Israel keeps a people imprisoned. They control their economy, their access to resources, their movement. Israel throws a fit when they fight back and kill dozens of civilians for every israeli death. Hundreds are detained without cause, livelihoods and homes destroyed. Now they've given the go ahead to shoot rock throwers.

And what happens to israel when they do that? Nothing. Not a damn thing. In fact, the united states rewards their fighting with more money and weapons.

So how is it you think israel isn't allowed to defend itself?


----------



## protectionist (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Oh please.  It's always Israel the poor victim of the rest of the world.  They have their share of responsibility for the problems in that region too, it's not just the Palestinians.


Have you been hired by Obama ?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



That is total propoganda and Ayalon's opinion is not what the Israeli courts have said.

Danny Ayalon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
In a video titled “The Truth About the West Bank” released by the Israeli foreign ministry in June 2011, Ayalon presents a historical narrative meant to help wage the public diplomacy battle about Israel’s ongoing conflict with the Palestinians. *In the video made in cooperation with StandWithUs, which is very similar to one released earlier by the Yesha council, the organization of the Jewish settlements in the West Bank, *Ayalon asks viewers to stop referring to the West Bank as “occupied territories”. “It is time for Israel to return to a ‘rights-based diplomacy’ and talk about the facts, rights, history and international law which are little known but give a dramatically different viewpoint to what is currently accepted,” he said after the video’s release.[41] After the video was posted online, Saeb Erekat, the Palestinian Authority’s top negotiator, denounced the video as a “falsified account of history and international law”, but refused to participate in a public debate on the issues raised in the video proposed by Ayalon.[42]


----------



## Lipush (Oct 26, 2015)

It may be propaganda, but it's doesn't mean it aint true. I believe the best propaganda is actual truth. You responded to the narrator instead of the content. Care to re-think that>


----------



## protectionist (Oct 26, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Israel keeps a people imprisoned. They control their economy, their access to resources, their movement. Israel throws a fit when they fight back and kill dozens of civilians for every israeli death. Hundreds are detained without cause, livelihoods and homes destroyed. Now they've given the go ahead to shoot rock throwers.
> 
> And what happens to israel when they do that? Nothing. Not a damn thing. In fact, the united states rewards their fighting with more money and weapons.
> 
> So how is it you think israel isn't allowed to defend itself?


Why shouldn't they shoot rock throwers ?  If somebody was throwing rocks at me you know what I'd do ?  I'd SHOOT THEM.  Keep shooting,  our Israeli friends.  Take out as many of those raghead rock throwers as you can..   When they're all dead, there can be peace again.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 26, 2015)

U.S. not supporting Israel?  ===  un·im·ag·i·na·ble
/ˌənəˈmaj(ə)nəb(ə)l/ 
adjective

difficult or impossible to imagine or comprehend.
synonyms: unthinkable, inconceivable, indescribable, incredible; More


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

Here's a creative propoganda response to Ayalon's video:


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Israel keeps a people imprisoned. They control their economy, their access to resources, their movement. Israel throws a fit when they fight back and kill dozens of civilians for every israeli death. Hundreds are detained without cause, livelihoods and homes destroyed. Now they've given the go ahead to shoot rock throwers.
> ...


I want you to think back pn the protests in Ferguson. Should the police have opened fire on the crowds?


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Here's a creative propoganda response to Ayalon's video:



I asked for a list of 5 history books you've read; I'm still waiting.
You see, you are looking at this issue from a 2015 perspective and don't realize how many times Israel has had to capitulate and Arafat, etc... has turned down the offer.
Your history on this particular matter is ZERO and I'm NOT being sarcastic.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> U.S. not supporting Israel?  ===  un·im·ag·i·na·ble
> /ˌənəˈmaj(ə)nəb(ə)l/
> adjective
> 
> ...


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > U.S. not supporting Israel?  ===  un·im·ag·i·na·ble
> ...


Sadly true


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a creative propoganda response to Ayalon's video:
> ...



Dude, you can keep on asking but contrary to your misconceptions, you are not the boss of me and your own bias is quite obvious.

Keep waiting.  Maybe someday, if you ask rather than demand, I might pay attention.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

Lipush said:


> It may be propaganda, but it's doesn't mean it aint true. I believe the best propaganda is actual truth. You responded to the narrator instead of the content. Care to re-think that>



Propaganda contains seeds of truth, but it's distorted.  The call to rename the "Occupied Territories" is a political push, not a legal one because the law doesn't support it.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I will presume your knowledge base is Jew Hating sites.
At least be honest and state such.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Palestine was British territory before Irgun scum started biting the hand that saved and fed them. Imperial forces marched on the Nazis, freed the Jews and saved them from leaky ships they took to what is now called Israel. How were we thanked? Kidnappings, terrorism and, ultimately, the King David Hotel bombing. We didn't hang enough of the ungrateful bastards.
> ...




Wow.  Well...that's one Pro-Israeli's position.  You read Mein Kampf lately?


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



I've read it; Hitler was a doomed psycho loser from youth as his alcoholic father used to beat Adolf and mom to a bloody pulp on a nightly basic.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Your "jooooooo hate" diatribe is shallow and old.  Let's talk about "honesty" -  I source my arguments so you can see what sites I use, which Jew hating sites do I use?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 26, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



I heard he was a failed artist and that sent him off the rails.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I am well of your sources; they are anti-Israel sound bites with zero modern or contemporary historical context.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



A failed artist whose SOLE patrons were JEWS (Mein Kampf).
He hated them for patronizing him (Mein Kampf).
He WAS a horrible artist (MY insert).


----------



## Lipush (Oct 26, 2015)

*As response to the video and deciet...

"Are you trying to tell me that I as a Palestinian do not exist"?*

No, what he says is that your _definition_ of Palestinian does not. In my grandmother's ID, the one from the previous century, it said "Born in Palestine" (Just like Sharon, thank you for making my point for me) which made her a Palestinian by any means. Expect that it didn't, it made her a Jewish civilian in a territory ruled over by the British, territory known as "Probinica Palestina". By that definition, both Arabs and Jews are originally Palestinians, and not by the washed definition of today, in which Palestinian, 'native Palestinians', are just Arabs. Today's Palestinians are a made up nation, 99% of them.

*"The greeks called it Palestine"....*

Yes, they did. And why did they do that, exactly? They named this area "Palestine" based on another ethnic group, the Philistines, who were originally just redhead sailors from Europe, and chose to camp in the Holy Land. Newsflash, Today Arabs who call themselves Palestinians are not red-head and NOT European. Just some are sailors. Palestinians are NOT Philistines and have nothing to do with that extinct nation. The Greeks could have called it "Probinica India," would it have painted us all dots on our foreheads.?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 26, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> I've read it; Hitler was a doomed psycho loser from youth as his alcoholic father used to beat Adolf and mom to a bloody pulp on a nightly basic.


But he was the most monogamous among the big 4 leaders of Churchill, Roosevelt, Stalin and Eisenhower.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > It may be propaganda, but it's doesn't mean it aint true. I believe the best propaganda is actual truth. You responded to the narrator instead of the content. Care to re-think that>
> ...



Then the law should change according to reality, since reality is just like it, REAL, and it's not to be changed to the law's definitions.


----------



## Grau (Oct 26, 2015)

First of all there's a difference between agreeing that Israel has the right to exist & supporting the string of treacherous, back-stabbing, genocidal & expansionist, Right Wing Zionist Regimes that have as their foundation Foreign Zionist Terrorist Gangs whose genocidal "Final Solution" was named "Plan Dalet".

I agree that Israel has a right to peacefully exist within clear, lawful & established borders.

When it comes to tangible "Support", aka Loyalty, one "can serve one Master" / Country only. If you have time or resources to contribute like volunteering to work at a Veteran's Hospital, helping to feed America's hungry & house America's homeless or sacrifice life & limb in America's military, your contributions belong in the country in which you reside....period. You cannot be loyal to 2 spouses or 2 countries. 

Try telling your wife and your mistress that you "love them just as much" as the other & see where it gets you.

Unfortunately, America is unique in that it tolerates so much Zionist treason masked as "support for Israel".
No other country has as many "Dual" Citizens (Israeli - American) in such highly placed Government Policy making positions.

Additionally, Israeli governments have not been among our genuine "Allies".

 As early as the Lavon Affair, Israeli governments have bombed American bases & killed Americans in "False Flag" attacks.

In reality, Israelis danced, not "cried" right after 9/11 just as Netanyahu said 9/11 was "Good for Israel"

*“The Five Dancing Israelis Arrested On 9-11”*
indymedia beirut | The Five Dancing Israelis Arrested On 9-11 |

No other country's government is so infested with Zionist lobbies & traitors as to have the power to send America's sons & daughters to to die for Israel's "security" as America:

 “QUIETLY LOBBYING CONGRESS TO APPROVE THE USE OF FORCE IN IRAQ WAS ONE OF AIPAC’S SUCCESSES OVER THE PAST YEAR.” AIPAC Executive Director Howard Kohr; N.Y. SUN JAN. ’03

Please consider contributing some time as a Volunteer in one of our V.A. Hospitals to see the  REAL costs of "making Israel secure".

The greatest threat to Israel is not the Islamic world or "anti Semites" etc but the criminal, Expansionist & provocative Policies of its myopic, Right Wing Zionist Governments.

It is precisely those ruthless & genocidal policies that has made Israel one of the very least popular countries in the world:

*“BBC Poll: Israel Among World's Least Popular Nations” BBC poll: Israel among world's least popular nations - World

So, if you REALLY want to "support Israel", you should oppose its policy makers that have earned it the growing anger, resentment & Resistance it has so justifiably incurred.

The U.S. should not continue to aid & abet the suicidal & criminal atrocities that has earned Israel the increasing enmity that will prove to cause Israel's inevitable demise.*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't the civilized world follow that logic? because the civilized world is not the Middle East. In here, the more "humanity" and "charity" you show, the more they see it as weakness and attack you. Welcome to our neighborhood.
> ...


Egypt lost the area in War...............As did Syria in the Golan heights.................They lost and lost territory in the War's by their design..........................Virtually every map on earth's boundaries were drawn in blood from Wars.............

Under the same deal.............why shouldn't we give back the West to Mexico.............We took it by force..................Who's demanding we give that back...............since Mexifornia is full of dumb ass liberals perhaps they should volunteer to give it back to Mexico............and show us the Might doesn't equal right.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 26, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Egypt lost the area in War...............As did Syria in the Golan heights.................They lost and lost territory in the War's by their design..........................Virtually every map on earth's boundaries were drawn in blood from Wars.............
> 
> Under the same deal.............why shouldn't we give back the West to Mexico.............We took it by force..................Who's demanding we give that back...............since Mexifornia is full of dumb ass liberals perhaps they should volunteer to give it back to Mexico............and show us the Might doesn't equal right.


_*Conquer by Conquest*_ has been outlawed since the end of WWII.

How many times do you have to be told this, you fucking dolt?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2015)

Ottoman had the land.............the British, French and Austrailians took the area by force..........

Oh shit the West stole the land in WWI...............

Here's how they won the flank.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 26, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Then the law should change according to reality, since reality is just like it, REAL, and it's not to be changed to the law's definitions.


The reality is, there's only one solution to an occupation and that is to end it.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Egypt lost the area in War...............As did Syria in the Golan heights.................They lost and lost territory in the War's by their design..........................Virtually every map on earth's boundaries were drawn in blood from Wars.............
> ...


That same statement has been used throughout the history of mankind dumbass.............

They attacked and lost............too damned bad.............If they ever win every Israeli will be killed down to the children.............The Muslim extremist in the region have proved this throughout history.  Ask the Armenians should you be nice to the Turks..................what's left of them.

Ask the Christians who are being slaughtered by ISIS and other groups preaching Convert or die........

Gaza, and the West Bank have been lobbing rockets and missiles into Israel for a long time..........So Israel hit's them back.............It's just that Israel has the better weapons and kills what it aims at.

They have no reason to apologize for fighting back.............and as long as they keep attacking Israel they can continue to complain about getting their ass handed to them.

End terrorism, stop lobbing rockets and missiles and stop dying.............

Self Preservation needs no explanation............If they fire on you Israel KICK THEIR ASSES.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 26, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> That same statement has been used throughout the history of mankind dumbass.............


Are you retarded? 

 Listen dipshit, its been illegal since the end of WWII, you fuckin' dumbass!

Embrace the horror, you fuckin' pussy!



eagle1462010 said:


> They attacked and lost............too damned bad.............If they ever win every Israeli will be killed down to the children.............The Muslim extremist in the region have proved this throughout history.  Ask the Armenians should you be nice to the Turks..................what's left of them.


Palestinian's didn't attack; you attacked Egypt.




eagle1462010 said:


> Ask the Christians who are being slaughtered by ISIS and other groups preaching Convert or die........


Are you referring to the ISIS group led by an IDF colonel?




eagle1462010 said:


> Gaza, and the West Bank have been lobbing rockets and missiles into Israel for a long time..........So Israel hit's them back.............It's just that Israel has the better weapons and kills what it aims at.


And the occupation had been going on 34 years before the first rocket went up.




eagle1462010 said:


> They have no reason to apologize for fighting back.............and as long as they keep attacking Israel they can continue to complain about getting their ass handed to them.


They're not attacking Israel; they're responding to Israeli aggression.




eagle1462010 said:


> End terrorism, stop lobbing rockets and missiles and stop dying.............


End the occupation and you won't get rockets.




eagle1462010 said:


> Self Preservation needs no explanation............If they fire on you Israel KICK THEIR ASSES.


If Israel fires on Russia, it will get its Zionist ass kicked.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 26, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > That same statement has been used throughout the history of mankind dumbass.............
> ...


BS................

The armies of Egypt and Syria were massed and were waiting for the attack.  They were bragging about all the Shiny Russia tanks and planes they had............Sadat at the time when attacked bragged that the Israeli's would lose a little earlier when hit.................The Israeli's had no reason to give the tactical advantage to those poised to kill them.

They hit fast and hard and turned the shiny Russian Tanks and planes into scrap metal..........and rightfully so............Egypt lost the Sinai............and Israel took the Golan heights which is a strategic defensive position.................

In 73 they attacked Israel..........and even though they surprised Israel with anti aircraft batteries and shoulder fired anti tank weapons........the Israeli's fought through and outflanked them and drove into their rear...............at the end of the War........Egyptian forces remaining were encircled in Egypt itself and were meat on the table...........all the IDF needed was the order to fire............Towards Syria the IDF was ready to fire on Damascus itself.................

Again they lost................

We can go back to 48.......when all the arabs attacked them...........Israel's choice was fight or die.  Backed up to the sea they had only that choice.................They won................

They have been living in perpetual War surrounded by people who have vowed to kill them all........They have no reason to play nice, or give a shit what those who want them dead have to say.


----------



## Searcher44 (Oct 26, 2015)

Citizens of any nation should not support their own country blindly without a skeptical eye. They certainly shouldn't support another nation's policies without weighing their own best interests against the strategic goals of that foreign nation. As Delta said your question is too simplistic. Most rational people support the existential rights of all peoples to live in peace but will not cede the sovereignty of their own country in blind subservience to another nation's wishes.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 26, 2015)

Searcher44 said:


> Citizens of any nation should not support their own country blindly without a skeptical eye. They certainly shouldn't support another nation's policies without weighing their own best interests against the strategic goals of that foreign nation. As Delta said your question is too simplistic. Most rational people support the existential rights of all peoples to live in peace but will not cede the sovereignty of their own country in blind subservience to another nation's wishes.


“My country, right or wrong. In one sense I say so too. My country; and my country is the great American Republic. My country, right or wrong; if right, to be kept right; and if wrong, to be set right.”
~~Senator Carl Schurz, 1872


----------



## Searcher44 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> > Citizens of any nation should not support their own country blindly without a skeptical eye. They certainly shouldn't support another nation's policies without weighing their own best interests against the strategic goals of that foreign nation. As Delta said your question is too simplistic. Most rational people support the existential rights of all peoples to live in peace but will not cede the sovereignty of their own country in blind subservience to another nation's wishes.
> ...



Nice. Relevance?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 26, 2015)

Searcher44 said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Searcher44 said:
> ...


Schurz said it better than your explanation.


----------



## Searcher44 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Searcher44 said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Ahhh....Okay. I think he said something a little different from me but folks from that era always seem like poets to me. Have you ever read civil war letters home from the battlefield? Even the lowliest soldier's letters have a simple magnificent power to reveal the terrible triumphant tragedy of that war. Anyway if you think he said what I said I'll give you that he did say it better.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 26, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Jordan? nah ah, as Jordan itself occupied it illegaly, starting from 48.​
Whose land did Jordan occupy? If it was nobodies, why couldn't they just say it was theirs? And if it was nobodies, why is it occupied Palestinian territory now?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 26, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


A professional liar. What a job.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 26, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a creative propoganda response to Ayalon's video:
> ...


The Palestinians have never been offered their state.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 26, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yes they have; it just hasn't been posted on KillTheFuckingJews.com.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 26, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Who told you that lie? They turn it down every time it's offered.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 26, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


They have been offered little pieces of it on occasion.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 26, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Bulllllllllllllllllllllllllllll Shit.


----------



## SAYIT (Oct 26, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> A professional liar. What a job.





P F Tinmore said:


> The Palestinians have never been offered their state.



 Surely the irony will sail right over your head.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> BS................
> 
> The armies of Egypt and Syria were massed and were waiting for the attack.  They were bragging about all the Shiny Russia tanks and planes they had............Sadat at the time when attacked bragged that the Israeli's would lose a little earlier when hit.................The Israeli's had no reason to give the tactical advantage to those poised to kill them.
> 
> ...


That's just a bullshit excuse.

You cannot change the fact that it was your tanks that rolled into Egypt to start the war.

You also cannot change the fact that since the end of WWII, it is illegal to hold onto land seized in a war.

Now go back to school, junior, you were asleep in class the last time and flunked the lecture.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Bulllllllllllllllllllllllllllll Shit.


I think you left out an "l".


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Surely the irony will sail right over your head.


You shut up!  I didn't give you permission to speak.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 According to international law of 1923 the land was granted to the Jews as their NATIONal home. This law has not been repealed and the treaty gives the coordinates of the borders, which include gaza, west bank and all of Jerusalem and the Golan heights.



Delineating the final geographical area of Palestine designated for the Jewish National Home on September 16, 1922, as described by the Mandatory
PALESTINE


INTRODUCTORY.


POSITION, ETC.​

Palestine lies on the western edge of the continent of Asia between Latitude 30º N. and 33º N., Longitude 34º 30’ E. and 35º 30’ E.

On the North it is bounded by the French Mandated Territories of Syria and Lebanon, on the East by Syria and Trans-Jordan, on the South-west by the Egyptian province of Sinai, on the South-east by the Gulf of Aqaba and on the West by the Mediterranean. The frontier with Syria was laid down by the Anglo-French Convention of the 23rd December, 1920, and its delimitation was ratified in 1923. Briefly stated, the boundaries are as follows: -

_ North_. – From Ras en Naqura on the Mediterranean eastwards to a point west of Qadas, thence in a northerly direction to Metulla, thence east to a point west of Banias.

_ East_. – From Banias in a southerly direction east of Lake Hula to Jisr Banat Ya’pub, thence along a line east of the Jordan and the Lake of Tiberias and on to El Hamme station on the Samakh-Deraa railway line, thence along the centre of the river Yarmuq to its confluence with the Jordan, thence along the centres of the Jordan, the Dead Sea and the Wadi Araba to a point on the Gulf of Aqaba two miles west of the town of Aqaba, thence along the shore of the Gulf of Aqaba to Ras Jaba.

_ South_. – From Ras Jaba in a generally north-westerly direction to the junction of the Neki-Aqaba and Gaza-Aqaba Roads, thence to a point west-north-west of Ain Maghara and thence to a point on the Mediterranean coast north-west of Rafa.

_ West_. – The Mediterranean Sea.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...








 So you don't see giving back the land you stole as being a gift then.

 By the way how can you steal something that is yours in the first place ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 Nor was it UN property to give away, yet you seem to think it was when the UN said that the arab muslims could have the Jewish land. As the arab muslims rejected the partition plan then the whole should have went to Israel.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> It's humerous watching people trying to define a thief as "generous" because he chose to give back some of what he stole.







 Who stole what from whom is the question that needs answering. When did the arab muslims acquire sovereignty over the land and how was it granted ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


According to international law of 1923 the land was granted to the Jews as their NATIONal home.​
Not true. The Jews were allowed to live in Palestine as Palestinians with the other Palestinian citizens.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...








 When did this aid start again as I remember reading that Israel received no aid from the US until  the late 1970's and has had none from Europe ever.


----------



## Swagger (Oct 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Israel gets plenty of guilt money from Germany. They even got two discounted MEKO-class warships from them, too.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...







 tah did not come into force until after the end of the 1867 war, so meaning that Israel owned the land. As a goodwill gesture to the UN Israel decided to forego their right to hold onto war booty and instead occupied the land. If they had a time macine they would go back and flatten both places and rebuild anew.


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 27, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> Do you believe it is important to support Israel with our prayers, our time, our resources?  Are you in favor of standing by those who are allies to America and blessing them as they have blessed us?  Weeping with a nation who is under attack and remembering that they wept with us on 9/11?   I support Israel and believe she should be supported by the American people.  How about you?  Do you believe in supporting Israel or no?



Yes, we should support Israel

-Geaux


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 In their NATIONal home that the land was granted for. The arab muslims received the lions share and called it Jordan.

 The facts are above and you have never disproved them.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Swagger said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...







 Which are very recent, so when did the Aid start again that you claim stopped the muslims from wiping them out.  3 times the muslims tried and failed before Israel received any aid from anyone.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The Palestinians did not get any part of Jordan.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Swagger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...







 Get your facts right and stop posting Jew hatred

 The land was LoN not British. And the British started by sending the Jews to concentration camps hoping they would die, that was after the war ended. Before this the British refused to allow any Jew asylum in Britain and sent them back to die in Europe. That is why the Jews retaliated against the anti semitic British who were carrying on the Nazi's final solution.

 And yes I am british and ashamed of what my country did from 1933 to 1948 when they allowed 7 million Jews to be mass murdered. Did you know that the arab muslims under the mufti started terrorist attacks on the British from 1931 and it was as a result of these that Britain handed in the Mandate


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 Before 1948 this was the International law, and it was how the allies carved up most of Europe


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 Just more of your islamonazi propaganda


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't the civilized world follow that logic? because the civilized world is not the Middle East. In here, the more "humanity" and "charity" you show, the more they see it as weakness and attack you. Welcome to our neighborhood.
> ...







 That is right when ever international law supports Israel's actions it is hastily swept under the carpet and fake laws put in its place. It is against international law for the Palestinians to fire illegal rockets it Israel, yet they are not the subject of a UN resolution. Israel retaliated to the rockets and within hours the UN has passed a resolution condemning them for daring to defend themselves.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Occupations always have problems with security.

It comes with the territory.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't the civilized world follow that logic? because the civilized world is not the Middle East. In here, the more "humanity" and "charity" you show, the more they see it as weakness and attack you. Welcome to our neighborhood.
> ...







 Then do explain why Israel has handed back every piece of land outside of that granted by international law in 1923. Land that would swallow Israel twice over and some. Then explain why you don't want International law of 1923 and 1949 to apply to Israel and its land


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 Didn't they then why was it called arab Palestine, and why was it originally part of the mandate of Palestine until it was taken as a separate issue ? The ruler of Jordan was a Saudi prince, but his subjects were all arab Palestinians .


 Unless you can find a link proving this wrong ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...






 And the arab muslims are finding this out to their detriment. Time for the ICC/ICJ to rule once and for all on the legality of Palestine as a nation.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> nnn
> 
> 
> Lipush said:
> ...






 So detail just what the problems are that  Israel is responsible for


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...






 That is what happens when you resort to terrorism and violence to wipe out the Jews.  And yiu have just stated that Israel should not be allowed to defend its innocent children from these attacks because the Palestinians get the shitty end of the stick.
 Now what law makes it illegal to police your borders and stop any illegal entry, because that is what Israel are doing. The Palestinians do not have any rights to enter Israel and can be shot if they try to enter
 Ever thought if the Palestinians stopped firing illegal rockets from civilian areas then they would not get killed in the returning fire


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Who said?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 And when the ICJ is called upon to declare the legal aspects of land ownership and it finds in Israel's favour will you accept that as the end of the matter ?


 This one thing shows that the Palestinians are clutching at straws and know they don't have any hope of winning

 After the video was posted online, Saeb Erekat, the Palestinian Authority’s top negotiator, denounced the video as a “falsified account of history and international law”,* but refused to participate in a public debate* on the issues raised in the video proposed by Ayalon

He was scared of the truth becoming public record and losing everything when the world demanded the Palestinians go back home.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 The LoN who held sovereignty over the land



The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate


 ART 25

*In the territories lying between the Jordan and the eastern boundary of Palestine as ultimately determined,* the Mandatory shall be entitled, with the consent of the Council of the League of Nations, to postpone or withhold application of such provisions of this mandate as he may consider inapplicable to the existing local conditions, and to make such provision for the administration of the territories as he may consider suitable to those conditions, provided that no action shall be taken which is inconsistent with the provisions of Articles 15, 16 and 18.


IN BLACK AND WHITE JORDAN WAS PART OF PALESTINE


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...






 Did the crowds draw weapons of any description, if so then the police should have opened fire to protect the lives of innocents


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > It may be propaganda, but it's doesn't mean it aint true. I believe the best propaganda is actual truth. You responded to the narrator instead of the content. Care to re-think that>
> ...







 Not yet because too many people see 181 as being law, when it wasn't.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






He was a better than average landscape artist at a time when there were thousands of such artists around, so he had to give up his art and find a real job


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Egypt lost the area in War...............As did Syria in the Golan heights.................They lost and lost territory in the War's by their design..........................Virtually every map on earth's boundaries were drawn in blood from Wars.............
> ...







 Link to the actual law

 How many times do we have to request you prove your claims


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Then the law should change according to reality, since reality is just like it, REAL, and it's not to be changed to the law's definitions.
> ...







 And the only way to end it is by mutual recognition and agreement. So why are the Palestinians refusing ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


That old fart should let his niece debate.

Noura would kick Ayalon's ass in a debate.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Then the law should change according to reality, since reality is just like it, REAL, and it's not to be changed to the law's definitions.
> ...



There is only one solution to the Israeli Palestinian conflict and that is Israel's victory over the ones calling for its destruction.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 27, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You cannot call occupation to something that is ownerless. And they (Jordan) never claimed it because it was never theirs, that's the things exactly. Why do their call it "Palestinian occupied territory"? for the same reason people belive Palestinians are originated in Philistines. Because they're misinformed.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


I have never said that.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > That same statement has been used throughout the history of mankind dumbass.............
> ...






 LINK

 WRONG as you have been shown Egypt committed an act of war and Israel responded. Even your president said so at the time.

 Try the hamas and fatah groups led by Palestinians that are ethnically cleansing Palestine of Christians ?

 And the arab muslim violence and terrorism was going on 38 years before the occupation was in place. care to comment on that ?

 And Israel aggression is in response to Palestinian violence

Quit the violence and terrorism that has been ongoing for 86 years and the occupation will end.

 Has Israel shown any inclination to fire on Russia ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






 Exactly, which means that it must be Israeli land and the Palestinian declaration is invalid


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


So says Israel and nobody else.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...






Because it is no ones to offer, and this is were you fall down every time. They have to bite the bullet and go for broke and declare their state in full. Did Israel wait until they were given their nation NO. Did any of the mandated nations wait until they were given their state NO. So why should the Palestinians be any different ?

 For the record the Palestinians were offered their state in 1947 and refused it. It was a one time offer never to be repeated and now they are whinging about their own stupidity.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 Delineate their state then under international treaty ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > BS................
> ...







 See you cant even get this right.

 It was the air strikes on Egyptian bases that took out nearly all their planes followed by a ground offensive that had the Egyptian army running for cover.

LINK

Seems you missed a whole year .


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 27, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 SO SAYS INTERNATIONAL LAW THAT YOU IGNORE BECAUSE IT DESTROYS YOUR pov


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Was there a state plan in 1947 or was it a partition plan. And what was it that they wanted to partition?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I don't ignore international law. You post stuff that does not say what you think.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Oct 27, 2015)

It looks like the poll numbers are in!  17 people voted yes, we should support Israel and 13 people voted no we should not support Israel.  To everyone who participated.........Thank you for your participation in this poll!


----------



## Coyote (Oct 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



The Palestinians are among the original inhabitants of the area.  Arguing otherwise is as fruitless as arguing that Jews weren't among the original inhabitants.  Those arguments resolve nothing except to feed hate.


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Didn't Joe Lieberman turn his back on America and his constituents and side with George W. Bush on the Iraq war?  This is why I stand with Israel.  What role did Israel play in Joe's decisions?  Us Democrats certainly didn't want to stay the course but Joe provided cover for George.  Almost makes me glad Gore lost because then Lieberman would have been one bullet away from being President of the USA.  

So the Jews are responsible for dividing us Democrats.  The Jews, or Israel, is responsible for being partners with George W. Bush in the Iraq invasion I'm sure.  If Jews control Hollywood and the Media, they certainly hid the fact that Bush lied this country into war with Iraq.  So no I don't stand with Israel.  They are a strategic partner with too much influence on our government.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Then you are saying it should be the law of the jungle - whomever is strongest and meanest can keep the land and toss the residents.  I don't think that is a reality we want to go back to.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> There is only one solution to the Israeli Palestinian conflict and that is Israel's victory over the ones calling for its destruction.


That's the lie you keep telling yourself, so you'll feel better about keeping your boot on their neck.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Then you are saying it should be the law of the jungle - whomever is strongest and meanest can keep the land and toss the residents.  I don't think that is a reality we want to go back to.


The old _*"might makes right"*_ ideology.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 27, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> It looks like the poll numbers are in!  17 people voted yes, we should support Israel and 13 people voted no we should not support Israel.  To everyone who participated.........Thank you for your participation in this poll!


Since I am 4 times the poster than anyone else here, my vote should be worth 4 votes.

So the voting results should be a tie.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Israel is a law free zone. It is kinda like the "wild west" of the Middle East.


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 27, 2015)

The thing about Israel is if you take away religion and ethnicity and just look at the people - in other words if this was any nation other than israel - there's no way in hell any american would support them in their treatment of the palestinians.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Tell me genius, why is it the civilized world doesn't go along with that spoiled child logic?  Where in international law does it say to the victor go the spoils?  These are agreements Israel is party to as well.  It did not belong to Israel - there was no generosity in giving it back.  Look up the definition "Occupied Territory".


Here's the definition of "Occupied Territory" > the whole Middle East, occupied by marauding, Muslim, uncivilized, barbaric savages.  When none of it belonged to them, before they existed (in 622 AD)
(+ North Africa too)


----------



## Coyote (Oct 27, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me genius, why is it the civilized world doesn't go along with that spoiled child logic?  Where in international law does it say to the victor go the spoils?  These are agreements Israel is party to as well.  It did not belong to Israel - there was no generosity in giving it back.  Look up the definition "Occupied Territory".
> ...



Where'd you come from dude?


----------



## protectionist (Oct 27, 2015)

ogibillm said:


> The thing about Israel is if you take away religion and ethnicity and just look at the people - in other words if this was any nation other than israel - there's no way in hell any american would support them in their treatment of the palestinians.


I don't support Israel's treatment of the Palestinians/Hamas.  Israel should have nuked them into 100% EXTERMINATION.  (like you exterminate fleas)


----------



## Coyote (Oct 27, 2015)

protectionist said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > The thing about Israel is if you take away religion and ethnicity and just look at the people - in other words if this was any nation other than israel - there's no way in hell any american would support them in their treatment of the palestinians.
> ...



We realize you prefer Hitler's methodology.  Saying it once is enough to make your point.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Where'd you come from dude?


I don't know how you came up with that question, but if you must know, I just came here from Iraq, 2 weeks ago. Also spent some time in Afghanistan ? Any more questions ?


----------



## protectionist (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> We realize you prefer Hitler's methodology.  Saying it once is enough to make your point.


Not hardly. Hitler was friends with the jihad dirtbags.  He was just the opposite of what I prefer.  Looks like you are the one similar to Hitler.  Hate the Jews/Love the Muzzies.  Right ?

And nuking wasn't Hitler's methodology.  It was Truman's.  Didn't you know ?


----------



## Coyote (Oct 27, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > We realize you prefer Hitler's methodology.  Saying it once is enough to make your point.
> ...



Your first statement was simple extermination, you added nuking as an extra perk later.  Both you and he share a fondness for exterminating human life.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 27, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Where'd you come from dude?
> ...




Just wondering when your ancestors invaded North America.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Your first statement was simple extermination, you added nuking as an extra perk later.  Both you and he share a fondness for exterminating human life.


Yeah. But for different reasons. He wanted to exterminate good guys. I want to exterminate BAD guys.


----------



## protectionist (Oct 27, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Just wondering when your ancestors invaded North America.


I don't know. My ancestors were Central American (Belize) aboriginals.  And my other ancestors came here legally and properly, between 1890 & 1929.  And your ancestors ?


----------



## Humanity (Oct 28, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me genius, why is it the civilized world doesn't go along with that spoiled child logic?  Where in international law does it say to the victor go the spoils?  These are agreements Israel is party to as well.  It did not belong to Israel - there was no generosity in giving it back.  Look up the definition "Occupied Territory".
> ...



"the definition"?

You mean YOUR definition!


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 28, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 There was a recommendation of a two state solution that the arab muslims rejected because they wanted it all

 Jewish Palestine granted as their NATIONal home in 1923.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 28, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...






 You deny that in 1923 the sovereign land owners partitioned the land and gave 1% to the Jews as their NATIONal home. This became an international law at the time and because it works in the Jews favour you deny it exists.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 28, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 Define what you mean by Palestinians ? do they include illegal arab muslim insurgents and Jewish invited migrants ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > There is only one solution to the Israeli Palestinian conflict and that is Israel's victory over the ones calling for its destruction.
> ...







 Then when will you prove that the Palestinians don't have it as an article of their faith to destroy Israel and wipe out the Jews. It is even in the letter they lodged with the UN


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Then you are saying it should be the law of the jungle - whomever is strongest and meanest can keep the land and toss the residents.  I don't think that is a reality we want to go back to.
> ...






 Which you advocate for the Palestinians after your US drops nuclear bombs on Israel.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the poll numbers are in!  17 people voted yes, we should support Israel and 13 people voted no we should not support Israel.  To everyone who participated.........Thank you for your participation in this poll!
> ...






 You are 4 times less you mean


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The LoN never annexed or otherwise claimed ownership. They did not have any land to give away and they did not.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 28, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me genius, why is it the civilized world doesn't go along with that spoiled child logic?  Where in international law does it say to the victor go the spoils?  These are agreements Israel is party to as well.  It did not belong to Israel - there was no generosity in giving it back.  Look up the definition "Occupied Territory".
> ...












Uncivilized savages.
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQSEhQUEhQWFhQVFxcVFhUXFBgXFxUXGBcZFhQUFhcaHCggHBolHBgVIjEhJSorMC4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGywkICQsLCw0LCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAKoBKAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIEBQYDBwj/xABDEAACAQMCAwUFBQUGBgIDAAABAhEAAyESMQQFQQYTIlFhMnGBkaEjscHR8AdCUmJyFDNzgpKyJENTouHx0vI0wsP/xAAZAQADAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQQCAwX/xAAoEQACAgICAgIBAwUAAAAAAAAAAQIRAyESMRNBIjJRIzOBBEORofD/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/ANXFAFOilivQJBsURTooigBsURTopYoAZFEU+KIpWAyKIp8URTAZFLFOiiKQDYpwFKBToosBkUsU6KKLAbFLFLFLFIBsURXPibunTt4mC5Mb9B6712iiwobFEU6KKYCBaNNPWligBoFLFOiiKBjQKWKdFEUhDYpRTooAoGAFEUtOAoAbFKBTqIosYkUsU4CiKLAQCinRRSAr4oinRRFMQ2KIp0UsUANiiKdFIjAiRtSsBIoinURQA2KIp0URTsBtLFLFEUrCgFLRS0AJFEUtLFAxtFOpty4qiWYKPNiAPmaAorudXyncwEOq+inWxXcNpKn+IEA/TrVlFR+9tPpYXH8OR3aMwmNz4CDgx75G9dzdXzI/qVl9OoAqeOeDm1Z1likop0LFEU6KIqg5AtLFCinRQIQCliliiKAoSKIp0UUDoSKIpaWgBIpRRFOigBIpYpheGVfMMZ/p0/nXWKQAKKWligYkUU6igCvoinRRFMVDaKdFEUDIfMeOFkLO7GANQGAJLZ+A+NS7HdtaVrRx1XBj1kev31nO1XJbV17TtoR2JQ3CoY6YMQDiQSDJ6DyqHyLs3FxHfRhLbzaBtsHhgyEqfEsgNnPjjEVLKU/Jo7xjHxmviiKdRFUnAbRS0hpiEopaK1RmxKWilinQrCgCiKS44UFjgAEn3CjigscwjegWrZYMygkCASJif4fL76zF7mrM0x7hOwrva5l5k/WoM2TlpdFeOHHb7NrYvj4+8/lU1HDDzHrGfQg1jbHMx/Fj1Hw8queG4vAg9M4OfWpGjuTuJ5WIm2Ij9zp/l/KqsrV5w/FAjHSPdXHmvDY1jf8Ae/A1XgzP6snyY/aKkCnUsUsVWcRKIp0UUAJFFOikigBIoApYpYoASKbeuqilnYKqiSxMADzJrqBTL6IVIuBSkeIOAVjrqnEUmwMcO1w7wtIKyQsWbjDTOBqCxnBxNaflPNrXEqXsliASpDIykHyIYVhRZ4TUSS5bUzSbkLITRYAGoCAxZ/PaZ2G85Jo7i2ttgyqoWQZyBmSOtS4W+T2UZUuKpE2KKWliqbJxIopaKLAgUsU6KIp2A2KIp0UUWBlO13LQXS6HYEjuys4xJBEZnJ+lTeUco4hFV+9cJIkFy8jy0MSBO09KXtT/AMkfzMflp/OtFwgPcf6fvqHIl5SuMmsZwiiKdFFXJkg002nkUkVtGWxsUU6KIrZkaBTopQKWKAG1WdoXi1H8TAH3CW/AVY3F1eFT4gVJwxwGDEeEbkT86re0luUTp4wMyN1aP161xyzXFpHTHF8kzOTgjb1G/voW4POQMecVxa+eg/XliubXXxtPoPnE77H5V5rZfxJ9m9BJBifrn31a8DxwAy0H3TWam4P3j/pH66N8qk8OL37pJ/yrHWc/BvlWGOjd8HxgOzfl91XVlwylehEemawXBtxCgakBicRO2+R+s1d8Bzcrp1ggllE75OIPUY9+1K6E1ZMpQK53PEYWZDKTCO2xBI8IOYrtHmCPQgg/Iia9NTTdETi0rCKIpaK1ZkIpIp0URSAbFLFOikosArnxPDrcRkcSrCCJIx7xXWg0MEebWeElgo642Hu2rf8AK+XpYQIgGfExgAsx3Jj4D4Vh+DP2ie+vRF2HuH3VH/T1yKs7dAKWilqwlEop1FAEKKIpYoigYkURSxRFAGd7VnxWP8/X1T8q0vAf3B9w+8Vje03MCL4VrbBUHhbYOGAJIJ6A4xVxy3tLb0aWW4AcTAePk01BkkllssjB+Oi2iiKdFBFegiNnMiiKdFIf11+grojmxIpYqr5fzuzcYiWDkwo0XMgExMoIMGd6sL7kNbgTLkHMQNDtPrtWVkTVobg06YcNdDorDZgCMR9K5cx4nu7TuN1ED+owB9SKj8BzFdCrpfUotqZUCdRCysnIHU+tV/aHgw1h7jPc+ze4dAuMEYG5EMsxjcVh5Pjr8G1j+Wzpyvm15YYyy/X31ec44oXeFl12NtgTAIOtd/hXl3GKUNpRw695cXWyYwIB36GGG+1TktBLrBbYUBUMyPEXXWAU6jSQZgwSKhtlnFDkRjjCnGP/AGR5dKDw5/i+Er+Rqxe4gYgjI/lTr8PWmNeSMe72F38tqy4j5EIcJH731H5VN4fhz/1kX/RP+yhbinp930gUC4v83yH4Vho0mWnDOV34pfcQv10ssiuvGc0JX27TsCWVlJmVDNOk9J9TvVRrXybI8sUOAUYgHCvIMf8ATYxFLofZY8Fzi6pnUWjzB394rVcJzUX7cMAGEx5g+49DXlfCcvuOl0W7CNcsk6l8J8IiSv8AFg7D1qw5XwAujhm7oBLxILqdJVhpJAj0mD6U4yd2glCNUz0MVz77xhIM6S04iAQPPfNQLbLYN0mQgNpSSZ0jQJZiT8zUW1zhb3ePaB8NkkasapMgiD6fWrnkrvsjWP8AHRfUCuHMOJ7q2zkE6RMBWbPSQoJAnc9BULkfOLd4aVnWJZoDFcmfaIgZJx8q05pNIyoNpstaSnURWzAlNumFb3H7qfUHnl24lhzaXU0RHkpwzb9BWZOlZpK3RiOC9tOuRXolkyq+4V5gt91OAJG0gn8K3XZvjr15SbiAKsBWByx6jTGAMZqPA/kVZo/EuKWiKWrbJBKWlopWMhUtJS1ujIUUUUqGZrtUftbQx7J+p/8AFaLlPBotr2RIWZgE46zWc7Tib9v+gf72rU8qY92cDbp7jUc1+oUxfwG02nGm1akSgaT3b9J2npNBpVGa2IzfIhcZ9RtISrNqcELp1SGI8Mtv8YExVnzvijaW2yrqbvNvfbcE/UUzss0pd9ST9aO0X92n+IP9j1LFvxtneSXNIy1uwwZXACsp1KQYKmIx5jfBnerB7jPb0ux0n2gSNLHUWJIjzqKVOPPBqUw8C+RDE+gDZ+gqZSO7RHuWdTaiZaI1GJAxiY9B8hXK5Z8QMgnAJ9IgDbyA+VPN4ep+JmpCONPxJ+hFLlYVQ3T9tHu6Y2FMD+arJ8l8+uSPMfOpG9/1x9w++owyASOmB8In5fjTk0hJCknZVTfy6Hrg/rHrDlJE4U5H7o64/i/X3cGc+ZA9NqBdjfPwrg57Oyid7HiPsrESCBucddutJZXG0zI3AmUPoR9K6cLlhG2mfkUEzP0peCXHX2m3P8ta0xDOHBUkqxVj7RW5BY+pCz0G/lQttlVQrlVXIAfCk9QAog9MU280Ntk5+vWmWrwLKPUf+fxpXsNlzyjhe+t3bd5e+VmGoOzNsBA9kz8xtU5uX27SvpRkDWym+oR0gAsRt5U3kV0JavsRgOnp+6wGfjUvh+P71XB9pVYxJIIgjqekx8a1ezPodzkt3FwppnSfa2j974xMetV/ZrvDqZgumANUAEkTAAHTJqz5x/c3f6TXDs5/c/5vzqmTfkRwj+2yyikp1IaoRwErjx5i1c/of/aa7zUbmh+xu/0N9xol0wj2YG0viAPU9DXonCjwJiMbeXpXnvDg6h79969A4M+BZ8qlwr5FOZ6O9LTZomq6JrHTS0yaWihEOiiitWAtFFFFgY/nXHo/EH2ho8B8J3VjJ92a0fK+eWFXSXjEZV8HIydO2Ko+0iKb+RnQv3t0q+5FyOzoBKkt1OQAfQeVRST5MqTXFEpHDAFSCCJBGxB2I9KKWaaTVqZKFI7lQSF1EAkKCAWIyFBOM0tJMU2BnezHG6Bp03Dq8lBGcZk4E9ase0HsJ/iD/Y9M7IJ9m+Ngeg/hp/P/AGE/xB/tepIfRlEvujKltt/aH37ffVpxOLI89DH6mfwqtTggDMk5nYbzgedW72gbYDeyVKmJ2LGfwqc7FC99QQCcnbH41N4P+6ncSfxp93ldpiD4sfzED3HEV0t8OETSswJOT5yTT16Fs6hQb8xHs/dUJz4j6fcKnlftj6R8PCDVe9qWaT1PT199DVgnRxvXiCFA6Az6TFLbvSNUfrIz8qS5w+tp1HYfuYwZnelS3pWCdupXzJ9fWl4h+Ql8tMmPl8YP4A125emR/Wx/7K5cntw5E/SpPBjbf2mzO/gPlQoCcyu5k4DSei//ALNUfhrgLW46kRVlxXCpcJLg5BGCRGT5e80y3y+2pXSCCpESzfXFPgg5l1wY/wCG4k9S9v7zTOT+1c3/ALp8/KpnJrAe1eRpCs6TAk7MRj4V3scoSyLjIzGbbiGEevl6edHjFzF7QORYfSszAORgE+1nfoPjUPs3xRju9B/iL4ge/wB/p+dSudt9hc9dI/7lpvIT9if6v/FVSh+ojjGXwZZE0TXPVSzVHE4WdAaqu0vGd3Ybws2vwYBIEgmW9MVZg1E5xHcXJ20muc+mbj2jz9eK0kShx7h5Gtp2e5yLw0C266RliPD5Rqnf0rJWkBMQN4mK3XKeFS3aXQANWWPUnzP1qbEnyO+RqibRTZpZqsmFopJpKAIdtwwDKZBAII2IOQafWI7LcXdN9RrLIUkrqhUEfuqY2xsMgzOa2gaueOfNWaaofNE02aJroKjO89zxA/pX7zWt5GvhHXG+1ZDmrBr8r4gAuQcYzvt1rW8juqFBLDPWZ6x0qSX2ZQukcJpDTS48x8xSG4PMfMVWmT0PmuXEsQjaQC2kwCYnHnS94PMfMVzvXBpbI9k9fSmBTdneKZfCqMwMzB6FSDM9Ovwqx54fAn+IP9r0nZSAjaoGDvAO0fnXDn/EDQoBkhwSB0GlxJjpU2NfFnab+SKcMJgecfWKs3WLYJ/m+WomPmKoheMqdJA1BsznOSMeh+VXvE3PspxhHJHU5bI+UfGuLgdFIji/jr+FOXKT5k/dFVl3iHUoNEg5YwxxAKmem9TuD4gaI6yTGTMTkY9R+hS4UPkTWtA3z/ln/SKqGbxH35+e1XN66NWvUpO8A5293pFZ67cabjLbaAx9CRJ0kA5Pw9K6RWzD6D+16YAmYBx5TE/ryo74NBGQR69D+eKicRw9xiulZ2SJKiQWcmdJ6CPLIzS8ILkKNDeUkERqYxOJrZmi65Hl26wPxqTwwx/mPX+U+dVnJb7Kza0KzoAMMRliD08wJ9DO1Wv9pS2RGZLNgMdlgSY649awzVHK+YYgDG/1Irj3p1KPMgfWuXNOII1QJKrAIBIJyRAjPSo/D32m3KmSRIgiCASZEekUcQs1PLrhSzxDdQ6fWR+NP5bxRYXFzAtsfjHSofB8WvdXrZI1l0IGRPiAkGPXPupeX8Uis8kAFCAZO5AIGR1n54od2Ik9oS3ctpjcSZiBMyMecVw5FxDwU0eEwS0xp+mTXXm3EI1pgGU5UYYHqPWn8pvKLZlgCT1YeddpfuLZzj9GWE0A1HPFJ/Gn+tfzpP7Zb/6if61/OqLRyolhqic5b7C5/T+Io/tlv/qJ/rX86g884233DjWpLAAAEEnIOw9JrnPpm4raM1Z39NXqJ+Vbvgj9mvx/CsHwzSZz6429+K23LuIVra6TMSDhhG3mKmxupHea0S5pZrnNR+K5hatmHuIpOwLAEyYGPfVDaXZPRLmiuPfArqBkRMg0U7CjFdkeTd2qXmuMAYZVOlZlWHjg5kNPQ4zWltcWkgF1mBjUK864jmhUTJ8QDqCojJIzGx3rlb50xOQsZ/ikdfPO4+VSxnxVJFHgky9v/tDQOQtqVBw2ojUNsiME/h6itLyzndq/b1q0YMqxAIjBmvBeEuENhtjtGM9R5GtZyzjyiWwAsZkEkSSRHi90/jNZjkkpU2Y4X0azglQJkxmNzWu5NbXubeWzr/euZ8Z2IaAK86PNja8DRrWNXiVtYEqzBgMT5dPOrLg+3Hcoqso0ZK4BJ1aXtgHAIkuT71p6R2cXVk++662XWZDNjWZ3jzpmpf42x/M2M++sNyTjCG71gWI1ufFucnJ6zHl5wN5vOE7Qqy6iVJ8UwuwVZPWcR6fhWccr0zNNl3AOdRInfUxyPPPuply+qgyWECZLNpAwZJ1VTvzrwsxKwTgmIJkgDTMk4PnvVRzrn4fh7lvEmBgbgPgTMBisYjzrtaRlxaNfwvErcEpc1AeTvE+WTTrPEozQHBIwdNxiRGCI1TvWP7L82Th7Z1nLnHhmY67jzqu7OuTedh171t4xpYk71z8mkZPRbTjPiO5Httv5e15UqkGct8WbyG3irzrs5zRrVtczruWwZzgBtRz7x+dX/Bc5vO+lEDAIuqAJk6ixGdoFbjJMas0TMZPicf5mj/dvXLibpAMO0f4jj8ax/I+aXO5ZmJeCHbU0eAKdZkj2tunQ4pvGc0v94bbeEanEADZQhA/7vr6UuS42HqzfLbWFBwTHU5xPnvTFtD39T4m8/fWd7O84abjcQzMAAV8I8MamnGw0j6VepzWwXhSTqBGAM+KPPPiAHxFNO0NHbSOs7xuY6T191HdAGJ8samnI99Nt8dbOBqwxWIG5gCROM7UnEc0sqm796BLKQAukCVIMjcaTv1o10B0FoH/7H412sWFGo56DBafvqvtdoLGkTIbOZWNMGBpneIO+5rKc77WXO+uCy5VJgCFM+EwQfKQD8aTobTXZtuKTaC2/8TbDzzTRaiZLH3sx3rIdme0DEMvEO7AkkGASoiCN+pj6+dVPaLtBce+5t3GC29SpBiBqgnG8+tFmfR6ELI9fXLTPzoZE6kwTA8XXoBJrI9mueMtu+15nfSo0n2oJBKg566ax9q+xRQWJ8atk7mGEn86OWhHrp4dZwMdd96ayL/71fSqfmfalLdq41uWceyGHhLEgZz03+FM4TtIjW0LrDkSwWIHlEmeo+tatDp3Rb3LSk4Bn8PXeuRsL0AP/AKrPW+0w792zoChQB56pJgdYMfAVNTtAseINBGDpzMsSdxj2fkaSkhpNlqLSjoR5A/TbrXE2R1A+XvqHxHaJCp0htW4wI1dOvnXO72ht6tmgDqFzOw3obRri12XNi0pBIUfr4VouzllNDEgTrwY8lneK8z5V2oc3XJxa8UDGeluYyOkn31pV7W21sXbYDanJAkGBKwZgeprjezaTktG6HFpk618O+R5avuk/CvnzieeXbru7tLsZ+J6T5dK1d/m5KsFI9liPCY9kkjJG+1efD09M/dW5Pn2ji8bj2el9gu0vdrcW6SLbJqAgmGJgaR5ET8hS1k+R3PCxYnAXMfLptRShJxVDWGUto9EfhLCgl1tgAbsBAHQbeZ6edUnF8TbBsolod4+hmKcMW1LP2iIhXvFaMzpxUy3fuWkQtxF0JbCyXcBYiPES04mK7cy5+t3iF/4nvkHDFVYONC3TqW4Ne+sgWogmAX2rliipK7Y1N3R5fw6+IYxqIkicRjp6H516D2fsWf7PrvKuGjVCnfSFAwTuYFYDlpBUCTMjEZEZwfX8PWt92aDvaOm+1qDJVQpUzENLDfFZyvfdCTLDjrPDAjvFBLGBNtdRzJgsvn5VB5r2estau301m3atMWK3VCKyAaB3cajM9MALmofOuXXjfH2huApq1sQowdLDHUALgZOv0NXCWn4flPEpdXxXE8ILqGteIKIUZIMyf6oNOEfdsoyQrHGSb3f+jLcgAwLhGjxLCwSEDMu4zPtGds+tWfJ7PBuxFvv5IBE92wIB6DQQPlVPyFoAmCVn/VO20zhflW55X2OThiXF66zqGzNsYjIgodxiiEW3KmcKbMzcscH3l+05vMVSBqcjSxGr7MIoAYD+IEffVLzq3w/9nFywLiF3tjQ5kgaX1ZImZVT/AJsV63f5UjA61DTgkhQTkHdVHUCsN+0vhEtW7CW1C67kwJgwrAGY83+7yxVVRoa0neyi5UEFollLsoBGCQF1oGaAJkSCDIIIqD2fmbjbfZXmx0i0zH3RFaHsmEHC8U7DUy2X0CSP3C0GNvEoz6Vl+SN4bgHWzeA8zNpgR8pri6ca/wC7MJ1stOzvK34gW1TTAcI0yNwWWP8AQatbti4t7jStxnuWYAMgM5OhXIHkJuGB/wCaXsE57tzEy6DEbhH+WGHzqy5Zyp7d7ibjnF19SRvBbUdXkemPKsvIo2jLaopOyKW7pdnUsARAXGXOkNjaJJ286fe5JduXmZFCKtxiNbE+F0QyCZLZG/v8q0fL+TWuGDBAU1HUQSSfTB2Aq54XlZY6jKruP4j6z+6P161hTk3URJylpFHyns4INuWuEhdeSiiJGdOw8TYJM1bXuznD21GpCSDI+0dfFBgABthPXb5VcW20KQgAQZMH6nMk9M1T8bxhLSbdxvLSFIA95YVqc3jj3bO0cbXZW2OSIrB9bzqGzKPaIBJGmJ60nF8itmCdT6YIV28LaQAPZg7AdffVoDKgxBJTDRIlgI3ia7Mu/wBdqlWbIkm37OlKylHIrN0altLuJBLxK9DJwR+vOqfmXZNHJKE22mSMkCBEaSZA2Mya0nEIyHXbyRGpf4x/8h0+VT7LpfQESRsGCEFT1Ejb3HFVpua5RZynBv2ec8i5Q6X0TiLQZWFwMNR0lRGS6ZAJiOvpWc5jHe3wBAFy4IkmB3pgZzivX+K4FkBgF1H7wwQP5l/Gs1zTszYvlmUFXYTrQSJLai7L1O8msrK06kcra0yk7MKH4fmCmf8A8drnT/leMYM9Yz06ZrN2/ZWPP67itly7s6bK8UutH720bdswQRqUySATGY2J2+FZe/y67bsq11Cs3ggBjJhsj0ke49K6KcZaQ1JMu+1fdrZtHQge4+vWGb+7VdJBWdPtZmJwc7VP4G5wluwpuW7ffLZZg3eMGdskKV16WIECIkZ9DVZ22Y/8GDHgtlfCsTBWWzuSSZPXervheX2rvCoO97t2tEa7iNAJKDUHHhUaBdWCZ+09K6Rkn/g2nbsy3Z7uma4byv3YEsVIkSQFYyCCATJ6x7q0XDcNZsuwW53tpAQbjIGfALHSrakiRvGxABO9deyvY0tbLXDbZLoLKoJOAvh1Yx4nBI/lG1aE9kl0XANKs1oWl0iFXEFo8yS526jymtqJpJU7/ivyVLWrPdM7Fo0qspZsFQWGokfYg7Hf0FUXG8o4YKjJfutJPiZlIUKpdpGkGYU1s37NFrBt98VFxLctCkppUDu18K+AzksS2BnJrMdpOzb8LwbHv1uKrg6RbVTLg29WrLbNGnVHWJrOSG/i9GKk0rKvsZwK3mZXLABdULAkyMZBkVrOCS2S6qhKIdAbu1JJUQ+o6M569apewHAXXS61q46FSurQEJYHUYOoHy6Vc8FY4nVeB77hkW4dAVBpuDY3JZTMwDjzqaS7djVrdnLnVm2eEvOiyO7cq2kLmIBwo615gjCc/oxg16P2muXE4W9q4q64ICaDoAbWQCCAoPU/KvNlGfpH0/OtYtp7sG79m37EcKPtCUY+JVhVZoJY5OnZQNz03orh2U5t/ZgCC0uwTBCkHxZk77n1oprE5b5UZcmvZsu1nCMeCurbKElVUBSWZgWUQoA3P4VS8l7FBrN4OWBt3rgClTpK2+8CsoiWDByZBiQPIzveVGbFsnJ079d6kXVlGnPhP3VuEVGNI7qKPn7lzGcHcrI/H9eden/s7J+2XGldJ9QxJ69Njt5V5fwA8PvkH18Ar039nP8Azv6EPxneub+6OcezZ3OEV/bXVG2qSPhPuFU/bK4icMyv4RdJt6ogg6WcZjqyKI6kir9RgVi/2jsTw14E4BtkDoDrGRXSTo7VpmL7PXZKmADKxvupEaumcz7zivV+M5ikMAC0ggTIGevWvK+VqALECPt2GPRhFeoc0sroQaRnOw+dT8nG2jjypETiOcv3yW9OkOrkHTOV0wPlNZD9pNp3spcKnwPlpOFYRtGBIFaO5wya08C7N+6PIV2PB2zuiZ38Iz9Kz5XabOXNsyHYq09yxeBB03AE9plBDKdXSD7Xwmu3Zzsm3D3NTurjSwgAr7QgyZ2gmtYUAwAAANgKlcmtK18BlBEHBAI2PQ0ubbpezKbbpFbwXBpaWLSi2kz4dpOJgZ6CpFgszRbnV57x6zjSPnXbi1AuOBgSRA8vKrXlCgWRA3yfU+ZohHlKjUI8mceD5cqnU5L3N9UYH9IO59T9KlEajAJk+cGu7HHyqPdPgue5fq5BqylFaO8Y0tEPi7wPhX2Ruf4j5/r8TUehacNq8vLNylbOqVHG+YG0nUgGYyXAGfjUniM1G4lZRpzj7sipF/8AXzNH9v8AkXs5IPSqrjFaw5vW8r/zEJMRvqifUn6/xA3FsYplwV1wzcWDVj+B41rgBVkK+inUp8jk59/3U+7ysOdStofzAgE+sRB9RWX7JYu3ANhqgdBFyBj0GK19z8BV0kmtjUFNUyi4myUbTcVgehBBn+YeHxfOo17hcAsoZdQIDEAyNjpMkGauuY5s3J6BiPQgYI9apeX3CLiwT7SjfpIxUk4cWSZsXjaV9ldz3lQ4pAGhGRgyvMlcjUIIyCB8wPKphhLZVHHgTSo9rpAOR+VXPPLKi7hQJAOAN/Oq81mTcXx/Byl8XRx7hZn2T/GvtR0yCCfmK7nmF5SFtXS04Heqsep3DY9XNcyK5uMj9dKUcso9CU2ixs9oHUBWslgsCbTScCJKPpj/AFGqf9oPN0fgwqFpa8gZWUo2kK75BGRqVdvSrjkbE3AhMoZlT7J942rMftIQLoCgAd7sBA9lulVwyycdneM20W37K1Hc3jP/ADFGfRcRj1NbaTXkHI+Je2q927JNxQdLFZ8JwY3r1qyfCvqo+6txejvHoyX7VXH9iAJy11APWAzEfSvIEbI+7316x+18f8Nw/wDjf/zevJWP4/cKZifZtuyXJbfGKyXHdPCHDiMMpCkQR+oNFW37Jdrn+Gv+6iiGkEYprZ//2Q== http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## montelatici (Oct 28, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > We realize you prefer Hitler's methodology.  Saying it once is enough to make your point.
> ...



Hitler, Israeli Jews and Protectionist had the same view of Arabs it seems.  

"... in Arabien schüren. Denken wir als Herren und sehen wir in diesen Volkern bestenfalls lackierte Halbaffen, die die Knute spüren wollen."

".... in Arabia. Let us think of ourselves as masters and consider these people at best as lacquered half-monkeys who need to feel the whip"

Talk:Adolf Hitler - Wikiquote


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 28, 2015)

Beautiful Temples and lots of beheadings.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 28, 2015)

Indeependent said:


> Beautiful Temples and lots of beheadings.



No beheadings have taken place at the Al Hambra or the Grand Mosque (now cathedral) of Cordoba. There were quite a few beheadings in Europe however, fairly recently.


----------



## Indeependent (Oct 28, 2015)

Muslims worship buildings and murder people.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 28, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 How many times have you been proven wrong on this now. You are applying laws from the 1980's to what happened 65 years prior to them being invented. The signing of the surrender terms was the claim of ownership and transfer of sovereignty, if it wasn't then they could not transfer the land to the arab muslims and the land would still be Ottoman.
 You are showing just how idiotic you by pushing this islamonazi bullshit propaganda all the time.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 28, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful Temples and lots of beheadings.
> ...







 So you forget about the recent spate of beheadings in Europe by muslims because it goes against your POV



Islam's rule of numbers and the beheading in London | Fox News



Islam, beheadings and politically correct denial - The Commentator


----------



## Coyote (Oct 28, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering when your ancestors invaded North America.
> ...



How convenient - they were legal invaders!  None the less, they invaded the North America, killed the native peoples and took over...just like your Muslims (who's actions were perfectly legal according to the laws and mores of the time).


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


It is you who is wrong. You only believe that the land was given to the Jews because you get all of your information from Israeli propaganda sources.

Show me where the land was given to the Jews from a source that is not connected to Israel.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > There is only one solution to the Israeli Palestinian conflict and that is Israel's victory over the ones calling for its destruction.
> ...



I'd rather have my boot on their neck than their knife in mine.


----------



## Lipush (Oct 28, 2015)

Coyote said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



I don't say they were original inhabitants (even though this point can be argued about), I say I don't appreciate their solution to the problem, which is all Jews in sea.


----------



## montelatici (Oct 28, 2015)

Unfortunately, while there may have been some way to reconcile 2 decades ago, I don't think the Jews will be able to have a South Africa type future in Palestine, it will be more like Rhodesia since the Jewish hardliners started emulating Ian Smith.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 28, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







Will the UN do ?  Or an American university ?



The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate

*The Council of the League of Nations:*
Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have agreed, for the purpose of giving effect to the provisions of Article 22 of the Covenant of the League of Nations, to entrust to a Mandatory selected by the said Powers the administration of the territory of Palestine, which formerly belonged to the Turkish Empire, within such boundaries as may be fixed by them; and

Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine, or the rights and political status enjoyed by Jews in any other country; and

*Whereas recognition has thereby been given to the historical connection of the Jewish people with Palestine and to the grounds for reconstituting their national home in that country; and *

Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have selected His Britannic Majesty as the Mandatory for Palestine; and

Whereas the mandate in respect of Palestine has been formulated in the following terms and submitted to the Council of the League for approval; and

Whereas His Britannic Majesty has accepted the mandate in respect of Palestine and undertaken to exercise it on behalf of the League of Nations in conformity with the following provisions; and

Whereas by the afore-mentioned Article 22 (paragraph 8), it is provided that the degree of authority, control or administration to be exercised by the Mandatory, not having been previously agreed upon by the Members of the League, shall be explicitly defined by the Council of the League Of Nations;

confirming the said Mandate, defines its terms as follows:


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 28, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Unfortunately, while there may have been some way to reconcile 2 decades ago, I don't think the Jews will be able to have a South Africa type future in Palestine, it will be more like Rhodesia since the Jewish hardliners started emulating Ian Smith.







 More off topic spamming and trolling


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Here is the problem. You do not know what that means. Israeli propaganda has misinterpreted that for you.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 28, 2015)

Proud Infidel here again...................I support Israel and their right to exist.............

If the Pali's keep messing with the Bull..........then they are gonna get the horns..................Stop Terrorism and choose peace or die.................

Not CONVERT OR DIE which is their freaking theme.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2015)

Lipush said:


> I'd rather have my boot on their neck than their knife in mine.


Take your boot off their neck and they won't want to knife you.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have my boot on their neck than their knife in mine.
> ...


Break the neck and they no longer are able to use the knife..................


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Break the neck and they no longer are able to use the knife..................


More proof they are not the problem_*..................YOU ARE!*_


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 28, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Break the neck and they no longer are able to use the knife..................
> ...


They shoot rockets, commit terror attacks, and they get what they deserve..................


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 28, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> They shoot rockets, commit terror attacks, and they get what they deserve..................


There have been 696 attacks by the IDF since the ceasefire, only 29 was in response to rockets.

So fuck you!  The rockets are in response to Israeli aggression.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 29, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 The problem is the authors made it very clear what it meant and it is you islamonazi stooges that are trying to misinterpret the Mandate of Palestine. So much so that you confuse the Mandate of Palestine with the British Mandate.

 The highlighted part sums it up perfectly what the LoN had in mind and why they placed it in a treaty that became INTERNATIONAL LAW


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 29, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have my boot on their neck than their knife in mine.
> ...







 PROOF as the evidence over the last 20 years shows that you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 29, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have my boot on their neck than their knife in mine.
> ...







 PROOF as the evidence over the last 20 years shows that you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 29, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Break the neck and they no longer are able to use the knife..................
> ...







 So you wanting to nuke Israel is not also the problem ?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 29, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > They shoot rockets, commit terror attacks, and they get what they deserve..................
> ...







 And no link to show this is true. I wonder how many were in response to breaches of the ceasefire or to actions outside gaza ?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Look at the documents of the time and what they *don't* say. Look at the Balfour Declaration, San Remo, the Treaty of Lausanne, the LoN Covenant, and the Mandate Charter. Neither Israel nor a Jewish state were mentioned. There was no mention of exclusive rights or exclusive sovereignty for the Jews. There were no transfers of land or exclusive use of land mentioned. In fact all of these point away from a Jewish state.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 29, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 try again only this time engage your brain. As soon as NATIONal home for the Jews is mentioned that implies a state or nation for the Jews, that is what the NATION in NATIONAL means. What is not mentioned until 1923 is a national home for the arab muslms.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Oh but it was. The interpretation of the Jewish National Home was to be Palestinian citizenship in Palestine with the other Palestinians.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 29, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 And the other palestinians turned it down so the LoN went ahead with just the Jews. As it happens in 1948 the Jews declared independence and ended up with arab muslims, Christians and atheists as well as Jews as citizens of Israel. So that was actually fulfilled.


 try reading the LoN mandate and the annual reports in full and you will see that the arab muslims turned against themselves  and shot themselves in the foot


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Now you are just making excuses.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 29, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...







 No you are because you are being shown that your POV is wrong


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 29, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > They shoot rockets, commit terror attacks, and they get what they deserve..................
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 29, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


>


Well, the *eagle* certainly hasn't landed in this debate.

The first rocket went up in 2001.

The occupation started in 1967.​
_Do the math!_


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 30, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...






 So when will you provide the evidence of these alleged 696 attacks by Israel. That is what is being called BULLSHIT by everyone on this board.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Go to 7:10 to confirm what Billo said.


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 30, 2015)

P F Tinmore said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...







 No mention at all of ending the occupation would end the violence coming from a Palestinian leader.


----------



## Grau (Oct 30, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > That same statement has been used throughout the history of mankind dumbass.............
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> No mention at all of ending the occupation would end the violence coming from a Palestinian leader.


That's because your 15 year old, troll mouth brain, is incapable on understanding complex thought.

At approximately 9:00 minutes in to the video, the woman was telling a story about how she takes a tour group to Palestine every year.  That year, she was in Nablus, a very anti-occupation, militant, Palestinian community.  And she spoke to the Palestinian leader there and he was condemning the occupation, saying how bad it was and how bad the Israeli's are and during his rant, she asked him, _*"What about those Jews?",*_ as she pointed to some homes just across the street.  All of a sudden, his anger went away and he replied very calmly, _*"Those people are our neighbors.  They live in our community. They're not trying to take our land."*_
*
*


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 30, 2015)

Grau said:


> ...................


Um................do you have something to say?


----------



## Phoenall (Oct 31, 2015)

Billo_Really said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > No mention at all of ending the occupation would end the violence coming from a Palestinian leader.
> ...







 So no mention of "nd the occupation and the violence will end then" want to try again using the hamas, fatah and PLO charters. Or you could use the letter sent to the UN that clearly states that there will never be peace until the Jews are wiped out and Israel is returned to the Islamic waqf.

 Not once have you shown that hamas, fatah and the PLO would end the violence if the occupation was lifted, because you know they will not do so and have told the world they will not do so.


----------



## Jacketofroses (Nov 7, 2015)

..........   SUPPORT  ISRAEL -  yes - yes - yes.  IN WORD and DEED.

Hey There.    Something You may never have heard.

You may know about *Theodor Herzl* . He was one of the Early 19 Th. Century Jewish Fathers of the idea of Jews returning back to Israel.

On January 26, 1904, Theodor Herzl - The had an audience with Pope Pius X in the Vatican to seek Catholic support to establish a Jewish state in Palestine. * A Secure place for all Scattered Jews Worldwide to RETURN back HOME and live.

The Pope Demanded and Commanded that Theodor Herzl was to Bow down and Kiss his hand. Theodor Herzl REFUSED to Kiss the popes hand . The Pope Commands and DEMANDS that everyone who visits him MUST kneel down and at least kisses his hand or feet. The Pope asks strangers to approach Him and caress a part of His body with their Lips or they may Kiss His Royal Holy Ring.​
* 
Theodor Herzl Went on to ask for the Pope to support Jews living in Israel.*

The Pope Stated - [ We cannot give approval to this movement. We cannot prevent the Jews from going to Jerusalem but we could never sanction it. The Pope also Stated The Jews have not recognized our Lord, therefore we cannot recognize the Jewish people]." Jerusalem The Pope Concluded - _*must not get into the hands of the Jews.*_ ...................to support the Jews in the acquisition of the Holy Places, ---- _*that we cannot do."*_​
The Pope also Stated - Jews Deny - the divinity of Jesus and we cannot help them. Or else they will go there without any religion, and then we can be even less favorable to them. *.................................................. ...........*​

*Even today the Catholics around the world are eager and happy to support the Palestine Terrorist Muslims and Arabs who have been attacking and murdering the Jews. The Catholic Countries DEMAND that the Americans and Jews stop their Protective Surveillance and Military operations at the borders. And the Roman Catholic, Italian Government - Even sent Saddam Hussein - a scientist and materials for manufacturing a NUCLEAR BOMB *( Back in the 1980s* )​
The Jews had to Bomb the Nuclear facility , ending up accidentally unexpectedly killing the Italian, Catholic Scientist - who was on the grounds of the facility. The Jews begged and pleaded and Cried out to Catholic Italy, BEGGING them to stop. PLEASE, PLEASE Stop sending Saddam Hussein materials and technology and scientists to build this NUCLEAR BOMB ! - BUT Catholic Italy Ignored their pleas and cries and begs. Today - Catholics are working as hard as they can, day and night to POLITICALLY destroy the Idea of a Jewish Homeland and the Idea of Israel. Catholics even have adopted the god of Islam *( Allah ) as their own god. jUST to use Islam to fight this ideology war against Israel. While the pope KISSES His QURAN and Declares that the Quran is Equal to the Old Testament. I am so Saddened by this.

Every time that the Jews defend themselves, the Catholic world condemns Israel and pretends and demands that the Muslim terrorists can be fought with peace alone. But the Catholic Church fought many Crusades against the Islamic world. But Condemns Jews today - _*for defending their OWN Homeland.*_​
But the Catholic Church  *does not RECOGNISE Israel, HEBREW RACE in relation to Old testament Prophecy * or the Jews as Gods Chosen People in modern times in relation to Prophecy,
THEY don't like it.​
We also Can REMEMBER that - *Pope Pius XII. * on June 22 - 1943

The *Pope* stated that there is no Axiom / RULE / REASON - In history to substantiate the necessity of a people returning to a country they left nineteen centuries before.

*If a Hebrew Home is desired, it would not be too difficult to find a more fitting territory than Palestine. With an increase in the Jewish population there, grave new, international problems would arise. Catholics the world over would be aroused.
.................................................. ...........*​
* What   *does this mean  ?    -   *The pope Thinks that because the Roman Catholic World has not RECOGNISED the Jews in Israel for the Last 2000 years. -  That they simply were NOT   really  living there,  because His Catholic Fathers  before Him denied their eXistance as a Nation. Denied their Heritage and eXistance as Gods People                              
and natural original Citizenship / Natives of Israel !*​
I am very saddened by this Attitude -  that is at the heart of the *Catholic Church*,    .....The Jews / *ZIONist*s ......went down to Egypt by a great famine / DRY spell, that lasted for years. *They came FROM Israel*..... Joseph was the SON of JACOB.../{..ABRAHAM. } & Abraham was WERE the land of Israel STILL sits today.. They came FROM Israel

Moses was BRINGING the JEWS* back* to ISRAEL WHERE GOD has already told Abraham that all this would happen. 400 years before.

Gen 15:13 God said unto Abram, Know of a surety that thy seed shall be a stranger in a land that is not theirs, and shall serve them; and they shall afflict them four hundred years. Gen 15:16 But in the fourth generation they shall come hither again: for the iniquity of the Amorites is not yet full.  .... NOTICE .......they shall come HERE again: to THE same PLACE the SAME eXact Location WHERE GOD sent Abraham. ;

I have created a Website about the *Jews* and the *situation in Israel*.
*Please ...  LEARN MORE* - Visit my website Today.

You MUST See my website Now. Visit My Website Now.. Home Page
*
May The God Of Abraham - bless You and give You Strength.*​


----------



## montelatici (Nov 7, 2015)

We believe in the New Covenenant

1 Thessalonians 2:15

"Those Jewish persecutors killed both the Lord Jesus and the Prophets, and drove us out of their midst. They are displeasing to God, and are the enemies of all mankind;"


----------



## Jacketofroses (Nov 7, 2015)

*       Hey there montelatici 
It is true that it was Jews  - who had a small part in Killing Jesus.
REMEMBER.
That neither the Scripture nor History  -  depicts the Jews as a Whole, Killing Jesus or any Prophets.   if You know Your Bible, You may Know that it was a small handful or crowd of Jews.  * ( Mainly the top Jewish Officials   -  who were in alignment and Cohorts with Rome.)  *​
*Many, Many Jews have accepted Jesus Christ throughout History and  REMEMBER -  that The original Authors of the New Testament were Jews as well.     MOST  - The majority  jEWS had NOTHING  to do with Jesus Death.*​
*Hos 8:1* _Set_ the trumpet to thy mouth. _He shall come_ as an eagle against the house of the LORD, *because they have transgressed my covenant,* and trespassed against my law.​Sir  -  *!* *Your NEW COVENANT  - has nothing with preventing  the FACT -  that God has Promised, Propheced.... That He would Scatter the Jews around the world if they Broke the Old Covenant*

*And God Promised to return them again BACK to Israel and when the Nations gather around the Jews, God will defend them and crush their Enemies.     All have sinned and come short of the Glory of God.       Jew and Gentiles have BOTH  BROKEN Gods Covenant and  BOTH  Jews and Gentiles  BOTH  have Murderers and Horrible People that have done Horrible things.   

What You say is Truth though.       Thank You.  kindly.   Please don't forget the rest of the FACTS.*


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 8, 2015)

montelatici said:


> We believe in the New Covenenant
> 
> 1 Thessalonians 2:15
> 
> "Those Jewish persecutors killed both the Lord Jesus and the Prophets, and drove us out of their midst. They are displeasing to God, and are the enemies of all mankind;"







 Which is man made and did not come from any God, thus making it as valid as the arab muslim claims on the same matter. Do you accept mo'mads claims that God spoke to him and told him the muslims were the new chosen people and they had a new covenant.


----------



## Jacketofroses (Nov 8, 2015)

* 
   Hey there my friend Phoenall

  If You Choose to NOT Believe the Bible Scriptures Prophecy -  that Is Your Decision.   I am  really thankful for Your Honesty.

Your Honesty  - is a wonderful thing to me.

Catholics and Muslims however do not think Like You. They are filled with Lies.  -  While - The Bible and the Quran Contradict one another and declare that the Others message is a LIE. and  Evil.

       The Quran Contradicts itself and World History and also The Bible.  The  Bible However does not Contradict itself   -  nor World history and The Bible says that the Message in the Quran is a Lie.

The God of the Bible and His Message says that the god of Islam is a Liar and that His Message is Evil and incorrect. and False.   But Roman Catholics and Muslims still Choose to pretend that they are the Same god.      

 I will Choose to believe the Bible  While You choose to not believe The Bible.

Catholics and Muslims who have no Scriptures for their faith. 

They really Love to deceive  people into thinking that the god of Islam is the same as the God of the Bible.    And that Mohammud was descendant of Ishmael.  

I bet You have Many Faiths and Claims that are not founded in Reality.  But I am sure that once I show You the FACTS - You will be Honest.     I admire Your Honesty.   Thank You sir.

At least I know that You can not find anything in the Scriptures that is Proven to be Incorrect or False.       Thanks again.

*


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2015)

Jacketofroses said:


> *
> Hey there my friend Phoenall
> 
> If You Choose to NOT Believe the Bible Scriptures Prophecy -  that Is Your Decision.   I am  really thankful for Your Honesty.
> ...







 The bible was written by man on the orders of the Roman Emperor's some time in the 4C. It is based on the Jewish Torah and the tales of one Jewish rabbi called Jesus that were altered and shaped to suit the alley cat morals of the dying Roman Empire. Far too much of the Bible is open to false interpretation deliberately so that future rulers could manipulate the masses through religion. Just look at how heathen natives crucified priests who claimed to be holy and speaking the words of god.Anyone with an open mind and some intelligence will see through the Bible for what it is, and discount much of its words.


----------



## Jacketofroses (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello Again  *Phoenall*

Why not Read and translate the Scriptures - it for what it Says.

I see a lot of Claims - * But please  eXplain  / Provide  some evidence* of what in the Bible is OPEN to false interpretation.

I have no Idea what You are referring to.    Are You making -  Just Open, Random Claims that never are substantiated by a single shred of Evidence ?   Perhaps Your Translation is confusing You.


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2015)

Jacketofroses said:


> Hello Again *Phoenall*
> 
> Why not Read and translate the Scriptures - it for what it Says.
> 
> ...







 All of it after the O.T. as there is no corroborative evidence of any of the being true. They were just copied by Greek scribes  some time around the 4C or 5C on the instructions of the Roman Emperor. The original manuscripts have been lost or destroyed and the only part of the Bible unsullied is the O.T 

 Don't get me wrong as I am a Christian, but one that is enlightened and educated enough to realise the N.T. has been tainted by successive Catholic factions and groups. Even the first Pope who was allegedly one of the disciples did not become Pope until 400 years after the death of Jesus, is that not an obvious misunderstanding of reality ?


----------



## Penelope (Nov 9, 2015)

Jacketofroses said:


> *
> Hey there my friend Phoenall
> 
> If You Choose to NOT Believe the Bible Scriptures Prophecy -  that Is Your Decision.   I am  really thankful for Your Honesty.
> ...



The Quran and Ot is pretty much the same. I would bet most of it came from the Jews or Hebrews living in Medina and Mecca at the time, and then gnostic Christians.

by the way, just who is the God of the OT??


----------



## Phoenall (Nov 9, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Jacketofroses said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...







 Yahweh of course, the same god as the Christian's, Jews and muslims. Stolen from the Jews by the romans and arabs.   The koran is known to have been based on the Bible and torah, just as the O.T is also based on the Torah. Remember that Mecca and Medina were Jewish cities in the 7C and so mo'mad would have been influenced by the Jewish religion to a great extent. Then the 12 year old girl he took as his sex slave would have taught him what she knew about Judaism as well.

 You are just posting what is a known fact for the sake of posting.


----------



## Jacketofroses (Nov 9, 2015)

*Dear Phoenall  and Others. *
Hey Friends.

*I *Personally have found None of the New Testament to be OPEN to false interpretation.

And I Fail - To Provide a single instance or a single eXample of any part of the New Testament - to be OPEN to false interpretation.

I realize the eXistance of The same bottomless pit of our first agreement - that which we all already know is true.
*Even true for the Old Testament.*

Most of - The Old Testament and - The New Testament can not be proven. Both have written claims that do not have corroborative evidence.    - * Most of the O.T. - Has no corroborative evidence of any of it being true*.  _*There is no Proof*_.   *BUT*..... *Neither, the New or The Old Testament can be Proven to be Incorrect. *

The NEW TESTAMENT does not Contradict the Old Testament. The New Testament agrees corroborates and supports and its Message seeks to Complete the O.T..

The Quran however has nothing to do with the O.T. or The New. The Qurans message is that the Old Testament and the New are both Messages from Satan.

The Adam, The Abraham, The God, Sarah and Isaac and Jacob, The Ishmael, The Prophets and Jesus Christ Himself - are not the same People.

The God of the Quran or the Abraham of the Quran never eXisted in the Bible.

* by the way - The God of the N.T. is the Same God of the O.T. - According to the N.T.   -  ** The God of Christians and Jews has stepped into His OWN Creation and Manifested HIMSELF as a CREATED being. From the Old Testament, God is Walking and Talking in the Garden with Adam. God morphed / manifested Himself to Abraham in the Form of a Man*.  *And to Moses.*

God is Morphed Himself - as the Christ. the Lord Yahshua, JESUS. Who Claims to be ( LITTERALY ) the FATHER. The image of the Invisible God.

The Quran denies this God of the O.T. And Denies and contradicts - the entire story-line of the O.T.   -   The Gospels Confirm - the O.T. And there is no Contradiction in any way.

 *Everyone here seems to be Making  The Same claim which they refuse to address or Prove. Then  - * They *Pretend *that the Fact that *Much of the Bible can not be Proven - is somehow proof  / or a large enough distraction to confuse into manifested validation* .

Am i dealing with Catholics and Muslims here.    -   * Or Just Confused people who can not Find any portions of the New Testament  That is OPEN to false interpretation.*

*And who also fail to provide a single place in the New Testament - that Contradicts the Old Testament.      I see  no  false interpretation.   -  What  false interpretation  are You seeing.*

*Propping up the Quran or Kissing the Quran does not prove any of these two CATHOLISLAMIC Claims that You made. It only shows how little You pretend to know about everything. 

Because Ignorance is absolute proof -  to many people.   ?*


----------



## seaofnails (May 9, 2018)

*he Hello 
Yes many things on earth are pretty much,  sort of the same.
Someone stated that the Quran and the OT are sort of the same  ! *

*You, me and the local murderer locked up in the state prison down the highway  -  *
*All three of us are pretty much,  sort of the same..  ? *

*We have many, many similar similarities and we are the eXact same in many ways.*​
*A little pet dog and a new born baby are sort of the same. They eat, sleep and need to be petted *strokes or pat  affectionately * and nurtured and held and they are sort of the same size.*

*Of course You and I are not eXactly the same as the murderer and of course The Quran and Old Testament are not at all,  { sort of }  the same and a little doggie is not sort of, or  eXactly like a baby.*

*BUT -    The Quran and the Bible are not sort of  the same book. -       Not the same Characters and not the same story and same god.  *  The Quran is clearly declaring that The Bible message and content  i*s  all  false*, The Bible* is declaring that the Quran message and content Is a total lie.

The Quran and Bible demand that one of the other are a mesage of evil and perversity. and a lie,* According to the Quran  - The Bible message Is Corrupted, Evil and false.      And The Bible declares tha*t the Quran *message is false and evil

We have two totally opposing messages about two opposing gods who have two totally different names and deities, values plans, purposes, aspirations, desires, functions, plans, principles, and missions and objectives.  *Just because the Quran takes a couple Characters of the Bible and re creates a different storyline does not make them the same in any way at all.  Nor does it make it the same as The God Of Abraham *.  The god of  The Quran is nothing like the God Of Abraham. The God Of Abraham has manifested Himself as a physical being eXisting as a creation in His own creation.

The God of the Bible is very concerned about keeping clean, washing pots, pans clothing and washing after sexual activity. The God of the Bible demands that things like adultery and fornication are blood crimes and lead to health problems. And eXpects punishment for breaking the* BLOOD CRIME LAW**. * *While the god of the Quran simply allows all forms of total wholesale adultery and never ending prostitution and sexual slavery* to go on and the only idea of anything such as seXual illegality is when  “  If a lady slave commits illegal sexual …she should be flogged (fifty stripes *Sahih Al-Bukhari – Book 82 Hadith 823*

  Allah’s Apostle was asked about an unmarried slave-girl who committed illegal sexual intercourse. They heard him saying, “Flog her, and if she commits illegal sexual intercourse after that, flog her again, and on the third (or the fourth) offense, sell her.”
*Sahih Al-Bukhari – Book 34 Hadith 435*

  Do not to commit illegal sexual intercourse,  *Sahih Al-Bukhari – Book 89 Hadith 320*

*The idea  of *illegal sexual intercourse* sounds similar to that of the Bible but in The Bible the law is nothing like the Quran.  In the Quran *Their women live lifestyles of marriages where in their religion they are allowed to spend a few hours, days or just a couple months involved in a marriage.  In Islam the woman is allowed to leave their marriage any time the Husband wishes to get a divorce for any reason and for no major reason at all. And the woman can leave all their children with the previous husband and move on to another husband, anytime the new husband wishes her do so. _* In *_*The Religion*, This is normal, so long as all MALE parties agree. This creates a society of misbegotten children with no families whose mothers are allowed normally to re-marry and divorce on and on unlimited. Many millions of innocent children in Islam simply have no related mothers in the Home and by the time the child reaches adulthood, their real mothers have moved on and on to possibly a very high amount of new husbands and bore many other new children along the way with 4 to up to 12 or more new husbands just in a matter of 20 years and the poor children of the previous marriages are no longer important to the previous husbands comparison to the current children of the current wives.

*There are millions of refugee, misbegotten children who have been abandoned by Muslim fathers and mothers strewn and sown, scattered and tossed across the planet that come from parents who conceived each child in the Middle Eastern Muslim world.  The Bible and The Quran can be said to be sort of,  kind of the same but when You read the actual details of the books You will find that they are not at all the same.*

*They are so different that the name of each of the gods are nothing like or sort of the same.  The MEANINGS of the names of the god of the Quran and of the Bible do not mean anything close resembling the same meaning.  The purpose of the angels, the behaviors and mission and messages of the angels and the very duties and storyline of the angels are totally opposite.  The Quran has jinn which are neutral spirit beings that do not eXist in any way at all in the Bible. The Quran demands *angels can never sin and that Satan was never an angel in heaven.  But Satan was a different NON  ANGELIC spirit being who eXisted in a social order that included celebrating weddings, honoring kings, and practicing a religion.  In other words there were no one third of angels who fell and rebelled against God in the Quran.

How is anything the same in the Quran when reading the Holy Bible  ?

This is a complete lie.  The quran simply hijacks the Bible and takes it to another reality with another god, another storyline and purpose and another goal and another heaven and hell that never eXists in the Bible.   Your false statement is like saying John Smith is on a airplane flight that is hijacked where the hijackers dump out all the passengers, the pilots and crew and then re name a few among themselves certain names of a couple of original pilots and crew and take a dive down into a volcano as they demand that they are taking John Smith to His destination.

*Yes both flights and landings were the same; they have a lot of similarities and similar things about them.  They flew a plane; they descended up and then down to complete the flight.     How did John Smith get to His destination?  ?    Your statement makes no sense.*

The Quran and The Old Testament are in no way the same.  I could spend a month, filling up hundreds of pages taking the books line by line proving how they are not sort of the same.
*You provide no proof *of Your claim and You have *not shown anything* that demonstrates that the Quran and the OT are anything like one another.

You are simply demanding that* John Smith made it home and is now sort of having a hot steaming shower because the hijackers sort of* flew the plane the same like the original pilots.   ?


----------



## Shazoomx4 (May 10, 2018)

For who do not support in Israel, You even know what happen here?
What do you know about Israel?
The only Democracy in the damn middle east.


----------



## Shazoomx4 (May 10, 2018)

I support for sure. the good side vs the evil!


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2018)

seaofnails said:


> *he Hello
> Yes many things on earth are pretty much,  sort of the same.
> Someone stated that the Quran and the OT are sort of the same  ! *
> 
> ...


Good post, but there is no need to spend time on a long post to challenge moronic posts that try to equivocate the Koran with the Bible.  Nothing could be more ridiculous than that.  The Bible is goodness.  The Koran is evil, disguised as goodness.  Just that simple.

We have deranged jihadists in this forum (as in most any forum).  These nutjobs will say anything.  But do we spend time arguing with people who say the world will end tomorrow ?


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2018)

Phoenall said:


> So no mention of "nd the occupation and the violence will end then" want to try again using the hamas, fatah and PLO charters. Or you could use the letter sent to the UN that clearly states that there will never be peace until the Jews are wiped out and Israel is returned to the Islamic waqf.
> 
> Not once have you shown that hamas, fatah and the PLO would end the violence if the occupation was lifted, because you know they will not do so and have told the world they will not do so.


The only occupiers are the Palestinians.  Israel belongs in Israel, where they were for centuries before Islam began to exist.

The Palestinians are not having anything taken from them.  They HAVE a country. It's called Jordan.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Jacketofroses said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


Is there a doctor in the house ? 

Does this fool (calling himself Penelope, to try to appear as an American female) understand how ludicrous he looks in this forum ?  Well, at least he's not trying to equate the vile Koran, with the gracious NEW Testament.

Hey Mohammed! (or whatever your real name is)  Isn't Tehran, or Damascus, or Mecca, really where you ought to be ?


----------



## montelatici (May 10, 2018)

Shazoomx4 said:


> For who do not support in Israel, You even know what happen here?
> What do you know about Israel?
> The only Democracy in the damn middle east.



How is Israel democratic when nearly 40% of the people under Israeli Jewish control can't vote?


----------



## Hossfly (May 10, 2018)

montelatici said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > For who do not support in Israel, You even know what happen here?
> ...


Because they have a democratic government. What's voting eligibility have to do with it?


----------



## MaryL (May 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Do you believe it is important to support Israel with our prayers, our time, our resources?  Are you in favor of standing by those who are allies to America and blessing them as they have blessed us?  Weeping with a nation who is under attack and remembering that they wept with us on 9/11?   I support Israel and believe she should be supported by the American people.  How about you?  Do you believe in supporting Israel or no?
> ...


Yawn, let's blame the victim mentality, Kinison dude.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 10, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Yawn, let's blame the victim mentality, Kinison dude.


How is the most militarized country on the planet, with nuclear weapons, making shit up to attack its neighbors..............._*a victim?*_


----------



## MaryL (May 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Yawn, let's blame the victim mentality, Kinison dude.
> ...


THE MOST MILITARIZED NATION OF THE WORLD? Well, take that in perspective. China is perhaps the MOST. Anyway,  most of Israel's  immediate neighbors wanted to destroy them and it's always been defensive, not offensive. Who  "needs to make up "shit"?


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> How is the most militarized country on the planet, with nuclear weapons, making shit up to attack its neighbors..............._*a victim?*_


By Hamas blasting them with thousands of rockets,....for starters.  By countries call for their annihilation, for another.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 10, 2018)

protectionist said:


> By Hamas blasting them with thousands of rockets,....for starters.  By countries call for their annihilation, for another.


Those rockets didn't start until 2001.  That's 34 years after the occupation began.  The Pals have every right in the world to defend themselves from Israeli aggression.

BTW, all those rockets are in response to Israeli missile strikes.


----------



## Hossfly (May 10, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > By Hamas blasting them with thousands of rockets,....for starters.  By countries call for their annihilation, for another.
> ...


You ain't seen nuthin yet, Homer.


----------



## MaryL (May 10, 2018)

I support Israel, as opposed to say, death camps and genocide.  What was the alternative, again?


----------



## Billo_Really (May 10, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> You ain't seen nuthin yet, Homer.


Ba ba ba baby...

I see you're a BTO fan?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 10, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



LOL, Victim?

Most nations  since WW2 which steal land, and kill are either slapped with sanctions, or attacked.

Look at  Putin who got sanctions slapped on him for merely taking over a Russian majority Crimea, without war.

Why does the ultimate victim get away with being Colonialist scums, and  run Hollywood, Wall Street, the Fed Reserve, the media and so forth.


----------



## Indeependent (May 10, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Jealous, FedEx boy?
Now go deliver a package for your daddy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 10, 2018)

protectionist said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > So no mention of "nd the occupation and the violence will end then" want to try again using the hamas, fatah and PLO charters. Or you could use the letter sent to the UN that clearly states that there will never be peace until the Jews are wiped out and Israel is returned to the Islamic waqf.
> ...



Oh please, Palestinians were the majority of the land of Israel / Palestine from 1517 - 1946.

I'm getting tired of Zionist Protestants, and Zionist Jews who liter the trash heaps of America.

Because of Catholic France,  and Catholic Spain controlling large tracks of land here, and Catholic explorers like Columbus, and Vespucci discovering America.

I think the Catholic minority of America should build a Catholic state on top of your Zionist rabble by all means necessary, such as war,  bull dozing their houses, and we should put walls with armed guards to keep your Zionist Protestant, and Zionist Jews away from us.

But, that's cool though, because we Catholics have more claim here.


----------



## protectionist (May 10, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> LOL, Victim?
> 
> Most nations  since WW2 which steal land, and kill are either slapped with sanctions, or attacked.
> 
> ...


The Palestinians are who is stealing land, not the Israelis.  Oh hell, why don't the Palestinians just go to Jordan, the country that was set up for them, and stop going crazy ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 10, 2018)

protectionist said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, Victim?
> ...



So long as Israel exists.

I don't recognize your nation.

This is what I recognize.

Catholic states of America should dismantle the Zionist states of America.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 10, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


We don't care what you recognize.

Don't like it..........

Come and get you some.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 10, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Catholics were in the U.S.A first, you better hand over your land to Catholics.

If you disagree, then you're a hypocrite point blank.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 10, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I don't care what you have to say.........This is our country.........and we simply don't care what a radical element has to say.


----------



## Hossfly (May 10, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Catholics from where were in the USA first? Don't say Columbus because he never set foot in the USA.


----------



## member (May 11, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



 *"I don't recognize your nation..."*

israel - it is what it is.  been there thousands of years (as per God).

...what's with that creepy picture  of yours?  is that you with a hoodie and a... ...monkey ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 11, 2018)

member said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



In 1517 only 1.7% of Palestine was Jewish, a bunch of  Jewish Zionist immigrants came to displace, oppress, and exterminate the Palestinians.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 11, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



About 95% of the U.S.A was originally Catholic French, and Catholic Spanish territories, and then a good chunk of the "British territories" are now Catholic dominated in the North-East.

This should be our  Catholic country, so long as Israel exists as it does displacing, and exterminating Palestinians.

Especially now that Zion-nut Protestants, and Jews are threatening WW3, it's time to dismantle your nation.






[/Q


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 11, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I don't care what you have to say about Israel.... That is the Palestinian nation.... No one cares what radical sub-Human Zionists have to say.


----------



## Hossfly (May 11, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Those Catholic French and Catholic Spanish didn't amount to a hill of beans. Hell, I thought you were talking about real people.


----------



## montelatici (May 11, 2018)

Listen you anti-Catholic piece of crap.  There are 1.2 billion of us that if pissed off can be very dangerous to you and your anti-Christian pieces of shit friends.


----------



## Hossfly (May 11, 2018)

montelatici said:


> Listen you anti-Catholic piece of crap.  There are 1.2 billion of us that if pissed off can be very dangerous to you and your anti-Christian pieces of shit friends.





montelatici said:


> Listen you anti-Catholic piece of crap.  There are 1.2 billion of us that if pissed off can be very dangerous to you and your anti-Christian pieces of shit friends.


----------



## Mindful (May 13, 2018)

Israel won Eurovision.

Suck it up, morons.

Next year in Jerusalem!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 13, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



So, Jews are a real people, but Catholic French, and Catholic Spanish are not?


----------



## Hossfly (May 13, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Nope!  They're heathens.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 13, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Jews are anti-Christ heathens, Protestants are heathens with stockholm syndrome towards the Synagogue of Satan.


----------



## Shazoomx4 (May 21, 2018)

montelatici said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > For who do not support in Israel, You even know what happen here?
> ...


Every person under Israel control can vote...

The Arabian ppl in West bank vote for themselves and chose Mahmoud Abbas - Wikipedia
for themselves government...


----------



## seaofnails (Jun 17, 2018)

.
The fact is - =  in the Middle East,  the Arab world hates anyone who occupies Israel or even occupies the MOON or a naval toilet - who CONTROLS, P*REVENTS and STOPS or DESTROYS their plotting, and actions of piracy, rape, terrorism, bombings and HIJACKING of planes and other electric and transportation systems because the Muslims have lost their wars.*
*The Canaanite, Persian and Arabian Muslims raised a 20,000 + manned Military and fought to enforce Adolf Hitler and the Nazi German Military in WW ll. Th*e Canaanite, Persian and Arabian Muslims raised a 20,000 + man Military and fought to enforce their northern Canaanite, Persian, Arabian / European bloodlin*e relatives called the Italian Military in WW ll.*
*The Muslims lost the war a*s they tried to gain a victory and success of the Nazi German / Fascist Italian military. 

The Muslims have lost all rights to have anything,* just as the Germans and Italians lost all rights to anything. *We have had military bases all throughout Germany, Italy, Jaspan and throughout the entire Middle Eastern Muslim world.
Had Germany, Italy and Japan continued to wage war they would be in the same eXact position that the Muslims are in the Middle East.

WE, America - won the war, We helped RESCUE the surviving Jews and relocated any VICTIM / survivors who claimed to be Jewish regardless of how much Hebrew blood was in them. The Muslim world has done nothing but lose every single war since then.

The Jews in Israel are the real bloodline to The historical Abraham.   This is the DNA, Genetical HISTORICAL BLOODLINE  “ of The Biblical, historical Jewish people.  Jews have their very own identify, history, language, DNA, and very own genetic identification. A Jewish ancestry that is different from all other races, genetically defined characteristics and DNA.
However, there are many, many, many other people living nearby who do not identify with being Hebrew but they also have a little Hebrew blood in them. There are many Italians around the world who are partly Jewish as well. Italians are the bloodline makeup and mixture of variations of European bloodline that are Canaanite, Persian, and Arabian.
Also, there are many Canaanite, Persian, and Arabians who are Muslims and also Christians who have who have a very little percentage of Jewish bloodline in their population as well, even though they do not identify themselves as Jewish.

*There are many Blacks who have a very little percentage of Jewish bloodline in their population as well, even though they do not identify themselves as Jewish. The Germans, English, French, Spanish and even many Latino and Pilipino and Chinese people also have a very little percentage of Jewish bloodline in their population as well. This Jewish blood can be {{ { FINE SCIENCE PARTICLE TESTED )))) tested in a laboratory and it can be determined if they have Hebrew blood and how much they have. There a Jewish Gene - A DNA-Test - A Chromosome Pool of Jews as Part of the Genetic Landscape of the Middle East that identifies all Jewish blood that Originated from the Jewish people. Current studies indicate that Jews only make up .22 percent of the world population. Within that .22 percent, the DNA is different from all other DNA of all other races and bloodlines.*

Even if someone is African, English, Chinese or even Arab or Palestinian the DNA testing can tell that the Hebrew / Jewish bloodline is there and is different from all other races and groups of people of the entire earth.
It is a perfect science down to the last microdot or smallest fractional percentage.


----------



## member (Jun 17, 2018)

montelatici said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > For who do not support in Israel, You even know what happen here?
> ...






 hm.  you know montelaticci....israel is a tourist destination.  Catholics/christians/tourists go there to see the sights and others.....go on pilgrimages to israel.

40% - 

 compared to what....90% of this ?




​


 brr.


----------

